# How much is your face worth????



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 21, 2005)

Hehe, I got this question today when I was talking about my MAC addiction to this guy in class (pointless, I know, to try and get anyone on the outside to understand...) and he asked my how much each of the products on my face were worth. Hmm...let's see:
MSF=$22 (x2)
e/s=$13 (x2)
Shadestick=$15
Pigment=$18
BE Foundation=$24
TLC=$14
l/s=$14
Benefit Browzings=$15
Mascara=$5

Babes, my look was worth $175 today (and worth _every_ penny), what about yours???


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 21, 2005)

I so have done this before!

Let's see today:

Bare Minerals Summer Bisque: 18$
Bare Minerals Foundation, Warmth and Mineral Vail: 40$
Bare Minerals Blush- 18$
Bobbi Brown Beige Shimmer Brick Compact- 35$
Revlon Loose Powder (on eyes)- 12$
Maybelline Mascara- 8$
Rimmel Eyeliner- 4$
Clinique Brow Keeper Pencil- 14.50$
The Body Shop Coconut Lip Butter- 6$
Maybelline Green Concealer (on lips)- 3$
Prestige lipliner- 4$
NYC Lipstick- 0.99
Milani Lipgloss- 3.99$

Total- $164.48


----------



## Brianne (Sep 21, 2005)

Lancome Teint Idole Ultra: $0 (sample)
Coty Airspun loose powder: $5
MAC Peachykeen blush: $16.50
Lumene e/s primer: $10
MAC Vanilla pigment: $18.50
MAC Sweet Sage fluidline: $13.50
Maybelline Full & Soft mascara: $6
MAC Wonderstruck lustreglass: $14

Total: $83.50


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 21, 2005)

My BE foundation set was 60, and i used everything in it (warmth, foundation,mineral veil) Golden Refined Bronzer (18), Shimpagne Skinfinnish (22), Shadestick (15), Pigment(i'm putting this as the sample cost, because i'll flip out at this cost anyways $3) Plink! L/S (14) and Love Nectar l/g(14) and whichever mascara i decided to wear (forgot)

$150ish goodness, i never thought a face could be worth so much


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_My BE foundation set was 60, and i used everything in it (warmth, foundation,mineral veil) Golden Refined Bronzer (18), Shimpagne Skinfinnish (22), Shadestick (15), Pigment(i'm putting this as the sample cost, because i'll flip out at this cost anyways $3) Plink! L/S (14) and Love Nectar l/g(14) and whichever mascara i decided to wear (forgot)

$150ish goodness, i never thought a face could be worth so much _

 
Did you get your BE from Sephora? I had to get mine off QVC so it was 40, but I didn't get as much as the Sephora kit. I ordered the concealer brush and kabuki brush with another foundation.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 21, 2005)

BE Starter Kit, used everything, $60
UD Quickie Blush, $16
Penny Shadestick, $15
Say, Yeah Eyeshadow, $13.50
Inventive Eyes Quad, $34
Carbon e/s, $13.50
Clear Browset, $12.50
Dipdown Fluidliner, $13.50
Lancome L'Extreme Mascara, $22
Prep & Prime Lips, $14
Naturally Eccentric l/s, $14
Morning Glory Lustreglass, $14

And the grand total is....$242.  Wow, I was expensive today.


----------



## Grace (Sep 21, 2005)

MAC Studio Tech Foundation in NC20 - $26.50
MAC Blot Powder in Medium/Dark- $17.50
Bare Escentuals Multi-Tasking Bisque - $18.00
MAC e/s Swimming- $13.50
MAC pigment - $18.50
Bare Escentuals e/s Soul - $12.00
Urban Decay e/s Oil Slick as liner - $15.00
Benefit Bad Gal Mascara - $18.00
Bare Escentuals Blush in Morning - $18.00
Maybelline l/s - $4.00

Total - $164.00


----------



## MACreation (Sep 22, 2005)

I was free today..hmm......i bet I'd be expensive on those going out ngihts..lol


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hrm.  Not much today:

L'oreal True Match Concealer ($7)
Clinique Blended Face Powder ($13 at the CCO)
Estee Lauder Futurist mascara ($14 at the CCO)

So about $34.


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 22, 2005)

Chanel Vitalumiere - $82
MAC Moisturecover concealer - $30 i think
NARS Laguna bronzer - $70
MAC Peachykeen blush - $38
MAC Porcelain Pink MSF - $48
Diorshow - $48
MAC Naked Lunch - $30
MAC Carbon - $30
MAC Teddy kohl - $30
Chanel Sesame glossimer - $37

= $443 AUD.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 22, 2005)

lmao omg this is fun i've never thought of doing this!

BE Foundation 5.2 - $25
MAC blushcream in posey - $16.50
Mac Blush in Margin - $16.50
Urban Decay's PP - $14
Jane e/s - $4
Mac Pig. Black Soul - $18
Revlon colorstay liner - I have no idea I'll guess..$5
Mac Bitter e/s - $13.50
Mac Pig. Pink Pearl - $18
Revlon Lash Primer- Guessing..$8
Stila Major Lash - $9.50
Mac Lipstick Pink Neuva - $14
Mac Blot Powder- $19

$221

wow. I never knew


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 22, 2005)

let's think:

body and soul 2 in 1 face powder: $35.00
shimpagne msf: $22.00
shell ccb:  it's from a pallette, but i'll still say $15.00 since it was the only thing i used from it
eyeshadows (agate, beauty marked, star violet and pink venus):  $13.00 x 4=$52.00
engraved powerpoint: $13.50
revlon fabulash:  $4 something (i got it on sale)
viva glam v lipstick: $14.00
love nectar lustreglass: $14.00

grand total: $169.50

crap, no wonder i'm so broke.  i'm not even going to think about my perfume.  or my clothes.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Not that bad!*

Don't forget to devide that by the number of times you can use it--it's actually much cheaper!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 22, 2005)

O boy...

let's see: 
face: 
moisturizer: €11.00
perp&prime face: €22
maxfactor foundation: €12 
transp powder: €6 
blusher: €16.50 
2x skinfinsh: 2x €23.50= €47.00
shadestick: €15.00
paint: €16.00
5x eyeshadow: 5x €14.75= €73.75
fluidliner: €17.50
shadow(eyebrows): €14.75
eyebrowgel: €6
mascara: €21.00
lipgelee: 14.50

sooo in total: €293.00


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 22, 2005)

Ah but it's actually worth ALOT less as you only have a small percentage of the product on your face.

It's still fun though so i'll work mine out later


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 22, 2005)

Yesterday it was:

Face: 237$
- Makeup Primer (Nars) - 39$ (?)
- Portfolio (Lise Watier) - 28.50$
- Fdt Matte Soufflé (Biotherm) mixed with... - 28$
- ...Select Cover-Up NC30 - 16 $
- Flash Retouche Voile de Lumière (Lancôme) - 34$
- Pressed Powder Eden (Nars) - 34$ (?)
- Beauty Powder Smooth Harmony (MAC) - 23.50$
- Blush Style (MAC) - 20$

Eyes: 132.50$
- Fluidline Frostlite (MAC) - 16$
- Quad Inventive Eyes (MAC) - 42.50$
- Khol Resort & Icon Eyes (MAC) - 15.50$ X 2 = 30$
- Mascara Hypnôse (Lancôme) - 28$
- E/s Mystery for my brows (MAC) - 16$

Lips: 30.50$
- Lipliner Dervish (MAC) - 14$
- LipGlass Prrr - 16.50$

Total: 400$ CDN (LOL yes, not more, not less) or... +/- 335$ US


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 22, 2005)

hmm cute thread! okay, my skincare routine is the same everyday, only the makeup changes! =)

face:

biotherm age fitness eye $29.50
biotherm source therapie $52.00 (i have the large bottle )
biotherm biopur moisturizer with spf $27.00
giorgio armani luminous skin foundation $53.00
nars bronzing powder in casino $28.00

eyes:
mac clear browset $12.50
lancome l'extreme mascara $22.00
ud primer potion as base $14.00
tailormade warm palette $34.00
blacktrack fluidline $13.50

lips:

mac clear lip conditioner $12.50
nars lacquer $22.00

for a grand total of $320.00 =)


----------



## user4 (Sep 22, 2005)

damn girls... today im nude--
i have on neutrogena enhanced skin something or the other (tinted moisturizer)- $9.00
with clear mac l/g- $12.50

so i guess all my face is worth today is $21.50


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_Don't forget to devide that by the number of times you can use it--it's actually much cheaper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes, buuuuut you have to buy the product to get the look...unless you're borrowing or using samples =)


----------



## CWHF (Sep 22, 2005)

This may be depressing:

Without skincare (which is actually pretty cheap)

Gold Deposit MSF $22
MAC woodwinked pro pan $9
MAC sprout pro pan $9 (tho RIS)
MAC antiqued pro pan $9 (also RIS)
EL futurist Mascara $14 (actually GWP)
Oh baby lipglass $14

So about $77 USD.  Not too bad, esp since it will produce at least 50 days of application.


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok this is a good idea, lets see...
BE Foundation $20
MAC Sheer Select powder $20
Skinfinish in Stereo Rose and Porcelain Pink @ $22.50 = $45
Browzing $26
Benefit Creme E/S (for base) $14
5 x Eyeshadows @ $13.50 =67.50
Loreal eyeliner $7
Maybelline Mascara $5
Misc. Brushes = $150
MAC lipstick $14
Total for my face is .............. $368.50

HOLY TOLEDO!!! But it's worth it


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrimpinKitty* 
_yes, buuuuut you have to buy the product to get the look...unless you're borrowing or using samples =)_

 
But you're not using that whole bottle/jar of stuff on your face in one go (unless you really are!) so your face is only worth the amount of the product you have on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah who cares, it's fun to say your face is worth hundreds.


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 22, 2005)

$5 for Rosebud Salve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm worth $5 today and I feel like it LOL! 

But yesterday...let's see...not including skincare or tools:
$20 BE fdtn.
$16 UD PP
$10 Shu e/s I won off ebay
$14 Stila pro pan e/s
$19 Prescriptives mascara
$8.50 MAC e/s from quad for brows
$14 UD eye pencil 

$101.50. Not bad!


----------



## enka (Sep 22, 2005)

- MAC select tint SPF 15 25 euro
- BB Concealerkit to go 18 euro
- loose Powder Dr. Hauschka 12 euro
- MAC Shroom, Greensmoke and Satin Taupe a 9 euro
- MAC Fibre Rich mascara 12,50 euro
- TBS Lip line fixer 9 euro
- Aveda gloss about 15 euro

phuuuuuuuuu, that's where my money goes...
--------


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lets see: 

Moisturizer - 15
MC Concealer NW20 - 14.5
Guerlain Meteorites - 40
Shimpagne MSF - 22
PinkerPeach Trustfund Blush Duo-16.5
Stilife Paint - 15
MAC e/s 9.5 (x3)
Tan pig - 18.5
Prolongwear-19.5
Mascara -8.5


$198  I'm with MACreation, I can't imagine the going out nights,....I'm glad that they're multi use,.. Phew,.. I couldn't afford this everday,...


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mary Kay Foundation- $14.00
Aziza Powder- $1.00 from the dollar store  
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish- $22.50
Estee Lauder Blush- $25.00
MAC Stilife Paint- $15.00
MAC Swish Pan- $10.00
MAC Plum Dressing Pan- $10.00
Covergirl Eyeliner- $5.00
Revlon Mascara- $7.00
Chapstick- $1.50
Prestige Lipstick- $4.50
MAC Lipgelee- $14.00

Wow, $129.50. I didn't even know I wore that much make up, lol.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow um lets see here....I put so much stuff on my face....

Smashbox Green Primer-$38
MAC Studio Tech-$26.50
NARS Casino Bronzer-$28
2 MAC Blushes @16.50 each-$33
MAC Bare Canvas-$15.00
MAC Blacktrack, Microviolet, Dipdown, and the white one (4x13.50)=$54
MAC Pigments 7 @ $18.50- $129.50
Smashbox lash Primer-$14
BeneFit Mascara-$18.00
MAC Jazzy Razzy-$19.50

=$375.50

Geez Im expensive :/

What would I do if i started adding my brushes and tools? :/


----------



## joytheobscure (Sep 22, 2005)

Lancome Teint Idol- $35
Maybelline Concealor-$4.50
Maybelline Shine Free Powder-$5.00
Bare Canvas Paint-$13 
Shade Fluidline- $13
mac White wheat (in a quad) $32
nars orgasm blush-$22
be envy -$13
UD mildew $15
BE YDK $15
maybelline mascara $4.50 
flash of flesh gloss-$13.50 

Oh its worth roundabout $185 give or take a few dollars... worth it of course- I always get compliments on my eyeshadow and how my makeup lasts all day.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 22, 2005)

Aveeno Positivily Radiant Daily Moisturizer Spf 15 ($ 14.99)
Select Cover Up ($ 13.50)
Bare Mineral Foundation ($25)
Blot Powder ($17.50)
Nars Orgasm Blush ($25)
MSF New Vegas ($22)
Smashbox Brow Tech ($22)
Bare Canvas paint ($15)
Retrospeck e/s (13.50)
Casa Blanca e/s ($9.50 yay CCO)
Patina e/s ($13.50)
Lip Conditioner (13.50)
C-thru l/g ($14)
Maybelline Great Lash ($4.50)

Total: $223.49

Whoa. That's only a small portion of like my whole makeup collection. I can only imagine what it all costs together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## visivo (Sep 22, 2005)

*hahah "but its only worth how much you useedddd that day"*

oookayyyy 






trader joes face wash! woohoo! ran out of the good stuff. 2.50
awesome oil free facial sunscreen 5 bucks at Dover Base Exchange (brothers in the airforce )
benefit brow zings 15?
a little select moisturecover 13
clinique gwp mascara, haha. 
rose d'or on cheeks 18.50
nude almay (god i actually love this shit) lip tint 5
------------

oops 59 bucks!


i am soooo cheap today! at least im wearing an expensive dress.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Did you get your BE from Sephora? I had to get mine off QVC so it was 40, but I didn't get as much as the Sephora kit. I ordered the concealer brush and kabuki brush with another foundation._

 
Yup, its actually a really good deal.  I'm in love with BE <3


----------



## ruby_soho (Sep 22, 2005)

Almay Skin Stays Clean - $9
Studio Finish concealer - $16
Marcelle loose powder - $12
Foolish Me blush - $20
Brush 180 - $50
Japonesque concealer brush - $14
Idol Eyes, Little Minx, Leisuretime, Ploof! - $16x4
Fibre Rich Lash - $12
L'Oreal Colour Juice - $8

Grand total of $205:O


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 22, 2005)

Wait.... we are supposed to had brushes and skincare?? OMG... Now I can't imagine how my face is pricey! LOL

Skincare: 115$
Clarins 3 in 1 - 30$
Biotherm Hydra-Detox Eyes - 35$
Biotherm Source Therapie - 50$

So now it's 515$... Well... maybe 700$ with brushes...


----------



## CaliKris (Sep 22, 2005)

WOW - $269.00 and that is withou adding my brushes. 

Bobbi Brown Hydrating Cream - $35
Bobbi Brown Color Corrector - $22
Bobbi Brown Concealer - $22
MAC Studio Fix - $24
MAC Blot Powder - $17
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish- $22.50 
Bobbi Brown Bronzer - $30
MAC Lip Pencil - $12
MAC Lipglass - $14
MAC Paint - $15
MAC E/S Sushi Flower - $13
MAC E/S Swish - $10
MAC E/S Nylon -  $10
MAC Zoom Lash - $10
MAC Brow set $12.50


----------



## crystaL (Sep 22, 2005)

Smashbox Photo Primer - $36
MAC Oil Control Lotion - $25
MAC Studio Tech - $26.50
MAC Studio Fix- $24.00
MAC Bronzer powder - $20 bucks? I dont remember
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish (x2) - 
MAC Paint - $15.00
MAC e/s(diana quad) - $34.50
MAC e/s (Inventive eyes) - $34.50
MAC Fluidline - $13.50
MAC Viva Glam V Lipstick - $14.00
MAC Lipglass - $14.00
MAC Lip pencil - $12.00
MAC Mascara - FREE with makeover @ the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Blot Powder - $17.00
*edit* MAC khol - $13.50

*$344.50... now I feel like a clown lol


----------



## Dawn (Sep 22, 2005)

I am afraid to even figure this...
MAC Pro Eye Makeup Remover $16
MAC Demi Wipes $23.50
MAC Moistrure Feed Skin $27.50
MAC Lingering Eye Brow Pencil $13.50
MAC Eye Shadows (used 4 colors, Eartlhy Delight, Expensive Pink, Bagatelle and Nylon maybe?) @ $13.50= $54.00
MAC Teddy Eye Kohl $13.50
MAC Zoom Lash $10
MAC Studio Fix NW25 $24?
MAC Gingerly Blush $16.50
MAC Indie Girl Lipstick $13.50
$212.00
Not including brushes, which I used 4...


----------



## SonRisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Moisture feed Skin - $22
Fast response eye cream - $26.50
Bare Canvas - $15
mythology - 9
amber lights- 9
motif -9
goldmine -9
Strut - 13.50
folie - 9
blacktrack - 13.50
face primer- 20
lash primer -10
zoomlash -10
fascinating eye khol 13.50
select coverup 13.50
laid back cremeblush 16.50
dollymix - 16.50
Vino - 12
vgiv - 14
bow belle - 14
blot powder - 17.50

*293*

Do I dare include the brushes? Because we all know, the makeup is'nt always as effective without brushes . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay brushes:
217 - 20
239 -24
242 -22
219 -22
224 -28
275 -24
168 -32
190 -32
187 -42
266 (x2) 36
316 -18.50

*300.50*

grand total . . . 593.50


----------



## deathcabber (Sep 23, 2005)

mark TM - $6
SK loose powder - $9
Coverblend Concealor - $16
MAC Trace Gold blush- $13 (?)
UD PP - $15 (?)

UD Shadow Box - Chopper, Blunt - $34 (?)
MAC Coco Beach Sample - $6
MAC Prismique e/s - $13
Jordana e/l - $2
Maybelline Illegal Lenghts Mascara - $6

Paula's Choice Lip Balm - $12
BBW Tutti Dolci Cinnamon Frosting l/g - $10

Brushes - maybe $30 total

Total $172...but not necessarily what I paid...I swap a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always thought I was thrifty but Im kinda expensive!


----------



## jokers_kick (Sep 23, 2005)

-english ideas foundation primer $37
-studio fix NC30 $24
-select sheer NC30 $20
-Dior blush in rouge silk $32.50
-tony and tina eye base $12
-idol eyes e/s $13.50
-violet pigment $18.50
-urban decay e/s polyester bride $15
-lancome e/s chocolate brulee $16.50
-lancome defincils $22
-tony and tina eye khol $15
-lancome l/s coquette $22
-lychee luxe l/g over echo $14
-clinique concealer $13.50


$275.50


----------



## user4 (Sep 23, 2005)

lets see today's face:

face (48.00)
neutrogena skin enhancer- 9.00
milani blush in cherries on top (i think)- 3.50
mac msf in shimpaign- 22.50
mac select coverup concealer- 13.00

eyes (77.00)
urban decay primer potion- 14.00
mac e/s in mineralism- 10
mac e/s in cork-10
mac e/s in shroom-10
mac e/s in espresso- 10
diorshow mascara- 23.00

lips (15.00)
clear lip balm- 1.00
mac for isabella blow l/s- 14.00

total- 140.00- not as much as i would have thought... cool!!!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Sep 24, 2005)

Not too much today:
MAC select tint - $23
Smith's Rosebud Salve - $5
MAC CCB fantastic plastic - $15
UD SWF - $15
UD Hotpants - $15
MAC l/l whirl - $12
MAC Beaux l/g -  $14
MAC uncommon blushcreme - $16.50
Guerlain bronzer - $36
Ulta e/l - gwp
Almay mascara ~$4

about 155.50 + like $12 in taxes lol = 167.50ish


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 24, 2005)

Fast Response Eye Cream-------------27.5
Select Tint Spf 15 --------------------23
Studio Concealer----------------------13.5
Studio fix-----------------------------24
Prep 'n Prime Lash---------------------12
Fibre Rich Mascara---------------------10
Woodwinked e/s------------------------13.5
Amberlights e/s------------------------13.5
Sable e/s------------------------------13.5
Rule e/s-------------------------------13.5
Golden Bronzer------------------------18.5
Pinch Me Sheertone blush--------------16.5
Cork Lip Liner--------------------------12
Lust is Lush Lip Gelee'------------------14
Love Nectar Lipglass--------------------14
----------------------------------------*$239*


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 25, 2005)

tonight's face w/o brushes included:

L'Oreal True Match concealer - $7
Studio Fix - $24
UD Primer Potion - $13 (I think)
Woodwinked - $13.50
Retrospeck - $13.50
Bountiful Brown Powerpoint - $13.50
Prep & Prime for lashes - $8 off ebay
Revlon Fabulash trial size - $1.79
Flutterby lipstick - $14

So about $108.50 for today


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 25, 2005)

Skincare:
Garnier face wash £3
La Mer Moisturiser £75

Brushes
#239 £10.80
#217 £12.00
#212 £12.00
#266 £9.00
#168 £17.25
Bobbi Brown Kabuki £17.00

Face:
Bare Minerals Foundation £14.00
Bare Mineral Veil £14.00

Eyes:
5 x MAC e/s £33.75
Fluidline £7.80
Fibre Rich £8.00

Blusher:
Dollymix £10.12
Skinfinish £12.00

Lips:
Lipliner £6.75
Lipstick free with B2M
Lipglass £7.80

So that's a total of £270.27 and that's with all my Pro Discount.


----------



## cyens (Feb 19, 2006)

ok I know I'm late, but I wanna try this to see

*Face*
Neutrogena cleanser: 6$
Neutrogena moisturizer: 10$
Cover Girl clean fondation: 6$
Dreammousse maybelline satin peach: 8$
mac Gingerly 24$
*Total 54

Eyes:*
Mac Bronze 
Mac Ricepaper
Mac Soba
Mac Shroom 18.40$ x 3 = 55.20 + 13 = 68.20
Mascara lash exact cover girl 8$
Mascara great lash colorless: 4$

*Total: 80$

Brushes*
Mac 272: 30$
Quo: 11$
Red earth: 21$
*total: 62$

Lips*
Mac TLC 20$
Wetslick 8$
*total: 28$

Grand total: about 225$*

damn It shocks me to know how much I spend on this!!!


----------



## channierose (Feb 20, 2006)

how fun!!!

strobe cream - $27
nars concealer - $22
so ceylon - $22
vanilla pigment - 19.50
stilife - $15
quiver - $18.50
pearlette - $18.50
bad gal lash - $18
rayothon - $13.50

$174

... but because of cco's and buying things from livejournal, i actually paid considerably less for all this stuff.  $107, if i remember prices correctly.  i don't think i bought one thing from my "look" at a counter, actually.  except for the mini paint set with stilife... so it really does save you money when you buy things from places like this instead of the store!  

i don't even want to get into the potential "worth" of a face when le/ discontinued products are used...


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 20, 2006)

hmm, if i can even remember:

prep and prime skin: $20
moistureblend foundation in nc42: $27.50
studiofix foundation in nc42: $24.00
ladyblush creamblush pan: $14.50
stereo rose mineralize skinfinish: $22.00
prep and prime eye: $15.00
white gold pigment: $19.50
eyeshadows (carbon, woodwinked, nighttrain): $40.50
blacktrack fluidline: $14.50
prep and prime lash: $12.50
zoomlash in zoomblack: $10.00
lustreglass in petal pusher: $14.00

so total is: 234.00. yikes! haha..and this was pretty minimal...sometimes when i go out i have multiple lip products, more eyeshadows and liners, etc. wow. i've never really thought about it this way..


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 20, 2006)

Smashbox primer: $15.50 for the to-go size
BE Medium Tan: $25
MAC Sublime Nature: $15
MAC Shroom: $13.50
MAC Texture: $13.50
MAC Mulch: $13.50
MAC Fibre Rich: $10
MAC Peachtwist: $17
MAC Prep/Prime Lip: $14
MAC Giddy: $14

About $150...


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 20, 2006)

BE foundation: $26
BE mineral veil: $18? I forgot
Mary Kay Concealer: free
Avon Concealer: $5.99
L'oreal De-Crease: $6.89 (?)
Blacktrack Fluidline: $14.00
eyeshadow (x3): $13.50
pigment sample: $3.25
Maybelline XXL mascara: $5.99
MSF: $22
total: $142.62...holy crap


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 20, 2006)

my look of yesterday:
sweet william blushcreme- 16.5
blossoming blushcreme- 16.5
blacktrack fluidline- 14
mascara- 10
studio fix- 24
push up plum-14
girl about town- 14
miss bunny tlc- 20

total: 129 woah thats alot and i didnt even have eyeshadow on


----------



## mymymai (Feb 20, 2006)

Benefit Spin the Bottle play stick foundation - $32-applied with fingers.
Total today: $32.

Cheap today, but I'm smack in the middle of midterms, so I'm not bothering too much.


----------



## karen (Feb 20, 2006)

not including costs of brushes here.

FACE:
-Philosophy the Supernatural airbrushed canvas in beige-Sample, so, free.
-MAC Petticoat MSF on cheeks - $23.50

EYES:
-MAC Beige-ing shadestick as a base/brow highlighter-$16
-MAC Lovebud e/s on lid/partial crease-$13.50
-MAC Expensive Pink in crease/outer portion of lid-$13.50
-MAC Lingering brow pencil-$13.50
-Clinique Shy Brown Quickliner-$14.50
-Merle Norman Luxiva Supreme Mascara in Brown-$15

LIPS:
-MAC Miss Bunny TLC-$14
-MAC Goldenaire Pigment-$19.50

total(cheap today, as foundation was free): $143.00 USD


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 20, 2006)

Face: 
Oil of Olay Moisturizer 8.00
Prep + Prime Skin 20.00

Eyes:
MAC Beauty Marked e/s 13.50
MAC Sushi Flower e/s  13.50
MAC Pink Venus e/s  13.50
Fibre Rich Lash All Black 10.00

Lips:
Pink Maribu l/s 14.00
Who's That Lady Lip Gelee 14.00

$106.50... Not bad!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Feb 20, 2006)

So, not as much product as usual, cuz I'm not going anywhere ... just wanted to try a look. So, no FREC, paint, etc.

I'm not doing this at the price I purchased them, cuz some are PPID, some are palettes, minis, etc.

Mink Pink e/s= $13.50
Sushi Flower e/s= $13.50
Hepcat e/s= $13.50
Blacktrack=$14.50
Stars N' Rockets e/s= $13.50
Sunday Best e/s= $13.50
Taupeless e/s= $13.50
Beautiful Iris e/s= $13.50
Sketch e/s= $13.50
Engraved= $13.50
Zoomlash= $12
NW20 Select Coverup= $14
Sweet William Blushcreme= $17.50
Zazoom l/g= $14
Slicked Pink Lipgelee= $14
 -- Subtotal: $207.50

The brushes used to create this look ...

239= $24
224= $28
219= $22.50
259= $28
213= $20
275= $24
216= $20
187= $42
192= $32
 -- Subtotal: $240.50

TOTAL: $448.00

Dannnggg - I'm pricey.


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey I will do this too...why not!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PF Green concealer- $6.39
Loreal infallible foundation- $11.99
NARS Laguna/Orgasm Duo- $36.00
UD Primer Potion- $14.00
MAC Violet Pigment- $19.50
MAC Kitchmas Pigment- $19.50
MAC Teal Pigment- $19.50
MAC Blue Absinthe e/s- $13.50
MAC blacktrack f/l- $13.50
CG Lash Exact mascara- $6.79
UD Lounge Lizard l/l- $12.00
MAC Fresh Buzz L/s- $14.00
MAC Flowerosophy c/g- $14.00

Holy Buckets.....$200.67 USD.....


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2006)

origins foundation 22$
maybelline e/s trio 5$
flirt e/s 10$
milani e/s 3$
nyc liner 1$
bonne belle liner 3$
mac shadestick 16$
covergirl mascara 8$
mac lipstick 14$
mac lipglass 14$
milani liner 4$
nyc powder 3$

so like...103$? not including tax. and that's a pretty cheap look for me haha. damn...that's bad.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 21, 2006)

MAC studio finish concealer - 16
MAC studio fix foundation - 28
MAC Beige-ing shadestick - 18.5
MAC Amber-Lights e/s - 12.5
MAC Bronze e/s - 12.5
MAC Romp e/s - 12.5
MAC Sophisto l/s - 16.5
Maybelline Full 'n Soft mascara - ~6
Rimmel Volume Flash mascara - ~7
NYC brow set - 4

brushes:
Quo concealer brush - ~13
#182 - 55
#228 - 21.5
#208 - 21.5
Sephora shader (bought in Paris, so rough est) - ~20

Before brushes, $133.50.  After brushes, $264.50 CAD.


----------



## Glow (Feb 21, 2006)

Let's see.
Foundation - $9
Concealer - $3.50
Powder: $8.00
Mauvism Paint $19.50
Rimmel Lilac Shadow 4ish?
Iris Print e/s $16.00
Phone Number e/l $16.00
Fibre Rich Lash $12.00
Miss Bunny TLC $17.00

= $105.
Holy.


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 21, 2006)

Prep and Prime Skin- $20
Studio Tech- $27.50
Select Sheer Pressed- $20
Laguna Bronzer- $28
Pink Swoon- $17.50
Bare Canvas Paint- $16
Melon Pigment- $19.50
Bright Coral Pigment- $19.50
Ruby Red Pigment- $19.50
Dipdown Fluidliner- $14.50
Chanel cils a cils mascara- $24
Spring Bean lipgloss- $14
************************
Subtotal: $240

Brushes:
Sephora Foundation brush (use it for Prep and Prime)- $24
Chanel Foundation Brush- $36
Random Blush Brush from an avon set- guessing $10
Random large e/s brush from avon set- guessing $8
213- $20
222- $28
242-$22.50
********************
Subtotal: $148.50

Grand Total: $388.50   Damn...


----------



## xiahe (Feb 21, 2006)

bare canvas paint - $15.00
beautiful iris e/s - $13.50
swish e/s - $13.50
satellite dreams e/s - $13.50
nocturnelle e/s - $13.50
mary kay signature e/l - $9.50
wonderstruck l/g - $15.00
covergirl lash exact mascara - $6.00


today (and pretty much EVERY day, i guess you could say): $99.50

more than i thought it was worth.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm gonna figure out my typical daily look and my one of my typical going-out looks.

*Daily Look*
*MAC Studio Fix NC30* - $24
*Meet Mark after glo blush* - $6
*Jordana black eye pencil* - $1
*Total* - $31

*Going-Out Look*
*Studio Basics 5-Piece Brush Set* - $7
*MAC Studio Finish Matte Foundation* - $19.50
*Benefit Bluff Dust* - $22
*MAC Flirty Number e/s* - $13.50
*Stila Diamond Lil e/s* - $16
*NARS Orgasm/Laguna duo* - $36
*Benefit High Beam* - $22
*Shu Uemura 24K Gold eyelash curler* - $22
*L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof Mascara in black* - $6
*MAC Subculture eye pencil* - $12
*MAC Faux lipstick* - $14
*LORAC Bliss lip polish* - $22.50
*Total* - $194.50

Wow, that's a huge difference.


----------



## kalice (Dec 8, 2006)

hahah today...

Maybelline brow&liner - $3
Anabelle Golden Apricot eyeshadow crayon - $4 (on sale)
Vaseline on lips - $2

Total: $9

lol, my face is cheaper than my dinner


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 8, 2006)

(My prices would be different from everyone's because I'm doing it in Singapore dollars and then doing the currency conversion. I'm really vague about my drugstore items though!)

Biotherm Sense Matte Foundation: $52
Maybelline Mousse Blush: $15 (or something)
Maybelline Loose Powder: $12 (or something)
Maybelline Brow Pencil: $8 (or something)
MAC Stubborn Brown Powerpoint: $26
MAC Naked Lunch e/s: $25
MAC Honesty e/s: $25
MAC Tahitian Sand beauty powder: $38
MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Petting Pink: $24
MAC Sheer Mystery Powder (for touchups): $86

Total: SGD 311, or USD 200

If not for the Mystery Powder, the amount would NOT look this scary!!


----------



## lara (Dec 8, 2006)

Without factoring any discounts:

MAC Face & Body = AU$60
Stila Covertible Colour = AU$45
NARS The Multiple = AU$80
MAC Blot Powder = AU$32
MAC eyeshadows x 3 = AU$25 x 3
Benefit Bad Gal Lash = AU$38
Jemma Kidd Make-Up School Lash Stain = AU$38
Pop Beauty Lipstain Tin = AU$38
Smith's Rosebud Salve = AU$12

AU$418. _Horrifying_!


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_let's think:

body and soul 2 in 1 face powder: $35.00
shimpagne msf: $22.00
shell ccb:  it's from a pallette, but i'll still say $15.00 since it was the only thing i used from it
eyeshadows (agate, beauty marked, star violet and pink venus):  $13.00 x 4=$52.00
engraved powerpoint: $13.50
revlon fabulash:  $4 something (i got it on sale)
viva glam v lipstick: $14.00
love nectar lustreglass: $14.00

grand total: $169.50

crap, no wonder i'm so broke.  i'm not even going to think about my perfume.  or my clothes._

 
On a completley unrelated note, that body and soul powder is the old foundation I have ever found that matches my skin tone and doesnt cause allergic reactions. But its not available here anymore


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 8, 2006)

Yesterday's face:

Aveda All Sensative moisturizer- $32
Studio Fix Liquid- $24
Loose Blot- $20
Stuidio Finish concealer- $14
UDPP- $14
3 pigments (Apricot Pink, Copperclast, Gold Dusk)- $19.50/ea.
Fluidline (Graphic Brown)- $14
Clinique mascara- free gift!
Avon lipliner- $2
MAC lippie (Strapless)- $14
Estee Lauder gloss- $20
Cargo Beach Blush- $26

Grand Total: $180


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 8, 2006)

Ooh, this is fun!

Clarins Multi-Active moisturiser - £28 (dutyfree)
MAC Studio Fix foundation - £19
Urban Decay Primer Potion - £9
MAC eyeshadows x 2 (Trax & Electra) - £20
Barbara Daly eye pencil - £3 (I think)
Chanel lipstick - £12 (dutyfree)

Total: £91. In US dollars, at today's exchange rate, thats $178 !


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Dec 8, 2006)

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer - $36
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation - $8.99
NARS Outlaw blush - $25
Becca Loose Finishing Powder in Bisque - $35
Becca Pressed Shimmer Powder in Nymph - $34
MAC Beige-ing Shadestick - $16
MAC Graphic Brown Fluidline - $14.50
MAC Coco pigment - $19.50
MAC Flirty Number eyeshadow - $13.50
MAC Shroom eyeshadow - $13.50
MAC Omega eyeshadow (for brows) - $13.50
MAC Scanty lipstick - $14
MAC Moonstone Lipgelee - $14
Benefit Bad Gal Lash - $19

$276.49


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 8, 2006)

Studio fix powder C2 £20
YSL touche eclat £30
Browset clear £8
Eye khol x 2 (smolder, fascinating) (£21)
Eye shadow x 2 (swiss chocolate, purple haze) £18
Zoomlash mascara (zoomblack) £8
Lip conditioner spf15 £8

Total = £112. In US dollars thats about $220? Wow!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 8, 2006)

Dude this is hard!  I wear alot of products!  I'm starting with the makeup aspect of things, not skincare because that would be unfair.

-Smashbox Anti-Shine $30
-Smashbox PhotoFinish Foundation Primer in Adjust $38
-Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation $32.50
-Smashbox Photo Op Under Eye Brightener $18
-Smashbox Camera Ready Full Coverage Concealer $18
-Smashbox Brow Tech $22
-NYC Eye Liner Pencil (for inner rim) $3
-MAC Shadestick in Beige-ing $15
-MAC Eyeshadows in Dazzlelight, Vanilla, Bamboo, Espresso, Carbon. (13.50 x 5= 67.50)
-MAC Fluidline Eyeliner $14.50
-Smashbox Layer Lash Primer $16
-YSL InfiniCurl Mascara $25.50
-MAC Blush in Pink Swoon $14.50
-NARS Blush in Gina $25
-Smashbox Softlight in Aurora/Halo: $28
-MAC Studio Fix Powder $20
-Ardell False Eyelashes $4

I think that's all...$391.00  Sheeeeeit!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2006)

Prescriptives Foundation: $62
MAC studio finish concealor: $16
UDPP: $14
MAC bronze and naked lunch: $27
Maybelline Mascara: $4
MAC sunbasque: $17.50
MAC vg v l/g: $15

Total: $155.50 Not that bad


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 8, 2006)

make up wise  -$0

but overally my head is worth £36,500 GBP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and nothing to do with beauty products


----------



## bebs (Dec 8, 2006)

dior hydraction gel sorbet $45
benefit Ooh La Lift $20
mac studio finish concealer $14
benefit Some kinda-A Gorgeous $26
mac mineralized skinfinish in medium $23.50
benefit High Brow $18
benefit Browzings $28
nars blush Amour $25
nars blush Lovejoy $25
ud 24/7 glide-on eye pencil $15
mac e/s carbon $13.50
mac glitterliner $16.50
mac mixing medium - lash (primer) $14
mac fiberrich lash $12
diorshow mascara $23
nars velvet matte lip pencil $22
mac lipstick $14
mac chromeglass $16.50

without doing anything but eyeliner is $371

with brushes as well 

212 flat definer brush $20
205 mascara fan brush $16.50
207 duster brush $18.50
208 angled brow brush $ 18.50
231 small shader brush $ 16.50
187 duo fiber brush $ 42
188 small duo fiber brush $32
129 powder/blush brush $34
182 buffer brush $45
136 large powder brush $62
168 large angled contour brush $32

$339

so $711 for everything damn no wonder my husband gets annoyed with me when I come home with something new


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 8, 2006)

i love this thread!!!!

ok i have on a totally cheap face on today !!LOL!!!

max factor foundation stick $7
covergirl powder $6
mary kay blush $6
maybelline lipstick $5
cover girl mascara $5
nyx eyeliner $1
la femme eyeshadow $4

grand total!!! $34!!!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Dec 8, 2006)

I didn't do too much today:

Shroom e/s = $13.50
Soft Brown e/s = $13.50
Blacktrack f/l = $14.50
Fibre Rich Lash = $11.00
Prep + Prime Eye = $15.00
Walnut/Ivoire Brow Shader = $15.00
Wheat Brow Finisher = $14.50
MSF Natural Med/Dark = $24.00
Select Moisturecover = $15.00
Gingerly Powder Blush = $17.50

Grand Total = $153.50

That's pretty expensive for such a simple look... HAHAHA... damn...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 8, 2006)

I had a lot of time to get ready today, so there is a lot of makeup.  This is going to be pricey....

$28.50-Strobe Cream
$28.50-Fast Response Eye Cream
$20.00-Prep + Prime Face
$24.00-Select Tint SPF15 
$14.00-Select Cover-Up
$45.00-Medium Couture Mystery Powder-All over face
$45.00-Deep Dark Couture Mystery Powder-Contour/Blush
$64.00-Shadows ($13.50 x 4)
$15.00-Brow Shader
$14.50-Fluidline
$12.50-Prep + Prime Lash
$23.00-DiorShow Unlimited Mascara
$14.00-Prep + Prime Lip
$14.00-Cremestick Liner
$17.50-Plushglass
$20.00-Couture Lipglass
$28.00-Shimpagne MSF

$413.50 Total

I don't even want to add up the brushes!!


----------



## m4dswine (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmm let me see today....

Neals Yard Violet Day Cream = £15
Prep+Prime Face = £16
Studio Fix Fluid = £19
Select Cover Up = £11
Select Sheer Loose Powder = £15.50
Sheertone Powder Blusher = £13.50

Eyebrow Pencil = £10
Paint = £12
5 x e/s = £50
1 x Pigment = £15
Loud Lash = £10
Clear Mascara = £3

Lustre Lipstick = £11 

Brushes:
205 = £9
187 = £28
224 = £19.50
228 = £12.50
TBS Eyeshadow = £8
Tesco e/s = £4
TBS Eyeshadow sponge app. = £8
Sephora Pro Liner brush = approx £3 (bought in Prague - 115 Kc)
Sephora Pro Powder brush = approx £19 (bought in Prague - 750 Kc)
Old toothbrush = £0
Tesco Blusher brush = £5
Ms Make Up Eyeshadow brush (small) = £5
girl2go lip brush = £5

Total: £327!!!

That is huuuuuuge!!!


----------



## saturnine11 (Dec 11, 2006)

today my face was worth:

Bitter e/s - $16
Lucky Green e/s - $16
Swimming e/s - $16
Electric Eel e/s - $16
Retrockspeck e/s - $16
Nylon e/s - $16
Bootblack liquid liner - $18.50
Prep & Prime Lash - $15
Fibre Rich Lash mascara - $13
Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation - $31
Studio Fix - $28
Porcelain Pink msf - $32
Fleur Power blush  - $21
Benefit Hoola bronzer - $26
Revlon Brow Fantasy  - $7
Slicked Pink Lipgelee - $16.50
Viva Glam VI l/g - $16.50

= $336.50 :O

 then i added brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 219 brush - $27
 239 brush - $29
 213 brush - $26
 random cheap powder/blush brush - $7

 = $425.50 CDN!

 holy hell. no wonder i'm broke! i'm too scared to add skin care


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmmm....
Primer: 15.50
Tinted Moisturizer: $28
Concealer: 20
Powder $28
Blush: $25ish
MSF:$24ish
UDPP: $14
Eyeshadow: i'm gonna say $13x4=$52
Liner: $15
Mascara: $19
Lip Liner: $12
Lipgloss: avg. $16

Total average daily face: $268.50


damn lol


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 11, 2006)

ahem.

Fresh Farmacy: $7.15 per 3.5 oz.
Tea Tree Water Facial Toner: $14.40
Neutrogena Combination Skin Moisturizer:$11.00 ??
MAC Prep and Prime Skin: $20.00
MAC Studio Fix Fluid: $24.00
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium: $24.00 ??  I bought it retail and I don't remember how much it was.
MAC Powder Blush in Desirious: $17.50
MAC Paint in Bare Canvas: $16.00
MAC Eyeshadow Palette in Retrospeck: $10.00
MAC Eyeshadow Palette in Soft Brown: $10.00
MAC Powerpoint in Engraved: $13.50
MAC Loud Lash in Noisy Black: $11.00
MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI: $14.00

and if you want to add what I'll use later:

LUSH Coalface: $9.35 per 3.5 oz.


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 11, 2006)

umm lets see...
YSL hydra feel fresh hydrating water gel - $54, I think...
MAC select spf 15 foundation in NW20 - $48
UDPP - $20 from someone on makeup alley
Blacktrack fluid liner - $32
Beauty marked eyeshadow - $30
Accent red pigment - $39
Rose pigment - $39
Zoom lash - $23
Teddy kohl - $32
Bombshell lipstick - $34
Sexray lipglass - $32
Porcelain pink MSF - $44







I would hate to think what it would equal if I included all the brushes I used, probably over $1000


----------



## whitn3yly (Dec 16, 2006)

for my everyday face:

laura mercier oil free tm- $40
mac studio finish concealer-$14
mac studio fix powder-$24.50
mac liquid bronzer-not sure around $26
guerlain bronzer-$38.50
nars portofino multiple- $40
Nars orgasm- $25
Covergirl mascara- $7?
maybelline masacara- $6?
chanel delta eyeshadow-$23.50
mac smolder eye kohl- $14
Bad gal liner- $18
mac pearl ccb- $16
burts bee chapstick- $2
urban decay lip stain-$17
=$313
not that bad. cause this is like the ONLY makeup i usually wear


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 16, 2006)

Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation $40
Laura Mercier Foundation Primer $30
Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage $28
Laura Mercier Mini Translucent Powder $20

more products to come


----------



## iamxaviera (Jan 28, 2007)

Select tint   24
concealer    14.50
Studio stick  28.50
Nars blush    25
blot powder  20
brow shader  15
Plat. pig        19.50
knight devine 14
Electra          14
Black Tied      14
Nylon             14 
Brun              14
fluidline          14.50
Shooting star msf  30
lipglass     14
Diorshow mascara  23
----------------------
                    298--


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 5, 2007)

today...
prep + prime skin - $22
select spf 15 foundation - $25
select sheer pressed powder - $20
urban decay afterglow blush - $16
UDPP - $14
shimmersand s/s - $16
gorgeous gold e/s - $14
paradisco e/s - $14
bright fuchsia pigment - $20
melon pigment - $20
vanilla pigment - $20
beauty marked e/s - $14
clinique high impact mascara - $16
vibrational l/g - $14
total: $245

haha...i never thought of it this way.   oh well, at least i get good use out of everything.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 6, 2007)

all in cad $
Oil of Olay eye cream (the clear one): 13.00
Ponds Sensitive skin cream: 12.00

Lise Watier Teint Mousse Matifiant: 32.00
Vanilla pigment: 23.50
Shroom e/s: 16.50
Blitz & Glitz f/l: 17.50
Stila eye shadow quad from On the Go Set: 40.00
Cargo bronzer from Cargo 10th Anniversary: 49.00
Dollymix: 21.00
Select Loose Powder:24.00
Annabelle Cherry l/l: 4.00
L'oreal Leading Lady l/s: 7.00
Mabelline Full n Soft: 7.00
Brushes: 22.00

total: 288.50 cad or 244.50 usd


----------



## clamster (Dec 31, 2007)

What! Now MSF's are $24.50!! Prices are goin up!!
Today:
Blacktrack fluidline - $14.50
Covergirl Lash exact - $4.00
Pucker tendertone - $14.00
Misc brushes - $40.00
Total = $72.50


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 1, 2008)

Lucky for us they're re-usable products


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 1, 2008)

Shiseido Stick Foundation - $35
Shiseido Concealer Stick  - $25
Shiseido Lipstick - $22
Shiseido White Lucent Serum - $115
Shiseido White Lucent Refining Softener - $44
Shiseido White Lucent Moisturizing Gel - $50 
Shiseido Blush - $28
MAC Painterly Paint Pot - $16
MAC Plushlash - $11
MAC Well Plumed Quad - $36
MAC Pink Grapefruit l/g - $14

TOTAL: $396 (in USD)
(not counting brushes and Shu Uerma eyelash curler)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to go by yesterday's makeup since thats the last I wore

Fix+=$15
Concealer=$14.5
Foundation=$25
Eyeshadow=$10.5
Eyeshadow=$7
eyeliner=$13
Bronzer=$6
pigment=free
lipstick=14
lipglass=$14
mascara=$5

My look was worth $124.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 2, 2008)

Select Moisturecover Concealer = AED 82
Dior Diorshow Mascara = AED 110
Fluidline = AED 75
Eye Kohl = AED 66
Blush = AED 88
Lipstick = AED 75
Lipglass = AED 71

*Total: AED 567 = $145*

haha not bad.. but then again this is just my 'soft' office-look =P i usually have 2+ eyeshadows/pigments, highlighter, primer, etc...


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 4, 2008)

My basic everyday look

Rubenesque p/p            $16.5
UDPP (under the eye)    $15
BM Primetime                $21
Select cover concealor   $14.5
Bare Minerals Foundation $25
Surreal E/S                   $14
Knight Devine e/s(brows) $10.5
Some EL pink e/s           $0, GWP
Bobbi Brown g/l             $19
Loreal Lash Architect      $8
MAC blush                    $17.5

$161.5 for just color products

Brushes:
182 - $45
208 - 19.5
239 - 23

$87.5 for brushes


Total is $248.5, not bad for a college student


Although I don't think this survey is fair because it doesn't take into account how long these products will last us, and MAC products usually last a couple of years whereas their brushes last forever, so $160 for at least 2-3 years of having an "enhanced" face is not bad after all, lol


----------



## gabi1129 (Jan 4, 2008)

prep + prime skin = 22
MAC
studio tech = 28.50
studio finish concealer = 14.50
select sheer loose powder = 21
sculpt/shape = 21
MSF = 24.50
3d Glass = 14
Lustreglass = 14
Glitter = 16.50
Glitter = 16.50
Fluidline = 15
Kohl Power = 13.50
Eyeshadow = 14
Eyeshadow = 14
Pigment = 19.50
Fix+ = 15
Diorshow Mascara = 23.50
Totaling $307
Not to bad for a man! makes me feel very unmanly but w/ me you get the best of both worlds! lol. ps. this is a semi glam look.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 4, 2008)

Priceless, baby! (and I'm not wearing any makeup right now)


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 5, 2008)

**all products are MAC**
Charcoal brown e/s 14.00
Clear brow set 13.50
Select moisturizer concealer 15.50
Bare canvas paint 16.50
Entremauve pigment 19.50
Parfait amour e/s 14.00
Beautiful iris e/s 14.00
Carbon e/s 14.00
Shroom e/s 14.00
Engraved eyeliner 13.50
Studio mist foundation 28.50
MSFN dark 24.50
Sculpt & shape lightsweep/shadester 21.00
Peach twist blush 17.50
Drizzle gold beauty powder 22.00
Pucker tendertone 14.50
Beurre cremestick liner 14.00
Her fancy l/s 14.00
Bountiful plush glass 17.50

*$322.00*

dangggggggg, for just one look.  that's insane


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 5, 2008)

my look was worth somewhere around $180 but come on this face is a million bucks no question. lol


----------



## karinaf (Jan 5, 2008)

My every day look/ten minute face:

Smashbox photofinish primer: $36
BE BareMinerals foundation: $25
BE Mineral Veil: $19
Urban Decay Primer Potion: $15
MAC courderoy eyeshadow (for brows): $14
MAC Shroom eyeshadow (highlight) $14
MAC Springtime Skipper eyeshadow (lid) $14
MAC Espresso eyeshadow (contour) $14
Benefit Bad Gal! lash mascara: $19
MAC Mocha Blush: $17.50
MAC So Ceylon MSF (contour) $40 (got from a seller)
MAC Lightscapade (highlight) $26.50
MAC Viva Glam V lipstick: $14
MAC Vival Glam V lipglass: $14

$282.

Christ almighty.


----------



## rabideloise (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh my...

Jane Nearly Foundation - $6.99
L'Oreal Infallible Foundation - $11.99
Sonia Kashuk blush, concealer, and eyebrow pencil (in face palette) - $9.99
MAC New Vegas MSF - $30 (? I forgot how much I paid)
MAC Prep & Prime Eye - $16
MAC s/s in Beig-ing - $16.50
MAC Phloof! - $14
MAC Club - $14
MAC Sketch - free, I B2M'd for it
MAC Trax - $14
MAC B-Rich - $10 at the CCO
Body Shop e/s in silver - $9.50
Smashbox Emulsion lip exfoliant - $18
MAC TLC in Aquamelon - $10 at the CCO
Jane shimmer loose face powder - $7.99
Rimmel eyeliner pencil in lilac - $2.99
Cover Girl Lash Blast in Very Black - $7.99

= 

*$199.94*

not including tools used (brushes, eyelash curler, sponge).


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 9, 2008)

My face is pricey!  I even went for a neutral look today!

Fix+ $20
Moisturizer [email protected]$36 [email protected]$36.50 [email protected]$38 (I use 3 different kinds for different places on my face)
Foundation [email protected]$36 [email protected]$37
Paint $20
Paint Pot $20
Eyeshadow [email protected]$12.50 [email protected]$16.50
Mascara $7.50
Glimmershimmer $20
Blushcreme $21
Loose Powder [email protected]$25 [email protected]$10
Lip COnditioner $14.50

Ouch! $383 CDN.  All MAC except one loose powder and Mascara.


----------



## KTB (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Based on today's face -

Concealer 18.5
Foundation (2 shades together) 63
MSF Natural in Light 29.5
Painterly p/p 20
Amber Lights e/s 16.5
Tempting e/s 16.5
Retrospeck e/s 16.5
Chocolate brown p/g (sample)  3.00
mascara - 8.99
Blush 21
Fast Lane l/s 16.5
Real Desire l/g 16.5

$246.99 plus tax which is $284.04 and that doesn't inclue tools. OMG my husband would shoot me!!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, I went to work today, so it's full glam. Let's see here...
Oil Control Lotion - *28.00*
Prep + Prime Skin - *22.50*
Moisturelush Eye - *30.00*
Chanel Teint Naturel... - *57.50*
...mixed with Select Tint - *25.00*
Studio Fix Powder - *25.00*
Select Sheer/Pressed - *21.00*
Blot Powder/Pressed - *21.00*
Margin Blush - *17.50*
Natural Flare Beauty Powder/Loose - *22.00*
Warmed Mineralize Skinfinish - *24.50*
Bare Canvas Paint - *16.50*
Patina Eyeshadow - *14.00*
Mulch Eyeshadow - *14.00*
Carbon Eyeshadow - *14.00*
Nylon Eyeshadow - *14.00*
Expresso Eyeshadow (for brows) - *14.00*
Feline Kohl Power - *13.50*
Chanel Lash Base - *24.00*
Pro Longlash - *11.00*
Chanel Inimitable Waterproof - *27.50*
Creamola Creamstick Liner - *14.00*
Myth Lipstick - *14.00*
Pretty Plush Plushglass - *17.50*

Which adds up to... $*502*!! xD I'm such a made-up skank, hahaha.

Added brushes too:
190 - *32.00*
188 - *34.00*
134 - *52.00*
116 - *32.00*
109 - (can't remember price so I'll assume it's blush-price) *32.00*
208 - *19.00*
242 - *23.00*
231 - *17.00*
217 - *22.50*
219 -* 23.00*

GRAND TOTAL OF $*788.50*.... WOW... well, I have to note that _some_ of the products and brushes I got at a discount/as gratis...


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 15, 2008)

Hm. Today I was about... $60? is my estimate, skincare and tools not included.

Browzings- $30
BE- $25
Softlips- $2
Voluminous- $5

So $62, not bad.

Thank god that didn't include tools...


----------



## revinn (Jan 16, 2008)

SFF Foundation - $30.00
Oil Control Lotion - $36.00
Light Flush MSF - $29.50
Utter Pervette l/s - $16.50
Loreal Volume-Something Mascara - $14.00
Painterly Paint Pot - $20.00
Modest Tone e/s - $16.50
Remotely Grey e/s - $16.50
Pearl CCB - $20.00
Sheerspark Pressed Powder - $26.00

Grand Total : $225.00.. yuck.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 17, 2008)

Prep+Prime skin:$22.00
Studio Fix Fluid:$25.00
Everyday Minerals:$12.00
Blot Powder:$20.00
Benefit Badgal lash:$19.00
Nars Amour:$25.00
Mac Msf Lightscapade:$24.00
Mac Tendertone Tender Baby:$14.50

Total:$161.50
That's a lot!


----------



## Millason (Jan 17, 2008)

Mineralize Satinfinish FDTN- $26.50 
Aveda Inner Light Concealer- $15.00
Clinique Blended Face Powder- $18.50
Clinique Touch Tint for Eyes in Nude Sparkle- $14.50
Modest Tone- $14
Remotely Grey- $14
Rich Flesh- $14
Clinique High Impact Mascara- $14
Warmed- $24.50
3N Lipstick- $14
1N Lipgloss- $14

Total: $183

Wow!


----------



## prettygirl (Jan 18, 2008)

All I wore today was some.. 
Blacktrack Fluidline *$14.50*
Springsheen, Dollymix, and Welldressed Blushes *$17.50 each *(lol.. I couldn't decide)
and Burts Beeswax Lip Balm *$3.99*

Total: *$70.99 *(dang.. didn't realize my simple face today was worth so much hehe)

I leave my house at 8:30 a.m. and I refuse to wakeup any earlier than 7:45.. so I never have enough time to apply eyeshadows and what not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Debbie (Jan 18, 2008)

BE Well Rested for Under Eyes $18
BE Foundation in Light $25 (I ran out of the kit wayyy long ago when I started using it)
BE Foundation in Medium Tan for contour $25
BE Mineral Veil $19
BE All Over Color in Bare Radiance $18 (but my friend gave it to me)
BE Blush in Kiss $18

Eyes:

Bare Study Paint Pot $16.50
Blackground Paint Pot $16.50
Mac Dark Grey E/S pro pallette(can't remember name)$10
Shroom $10
Carbon $10
Prestige Waterproof E/L $4
MAC e/l in the charcoalish color (powerpoint) $13.50
Rimmel Super Lash or something rather $3.00

Brows:
NYC brow set $3.00

Lips: 
1N l/s $14
1N 1/g $14

$237.50.  Let's not get started with the brushes and tools it took to achieve the looks.


----------



## liv (Jan 18, 2008)

Fun!

Neutrogena SPF lotion $15
CG TruBlend $9
Bare Minerals $25
Bare Minerals Veil $20
Sugar Tropic Tan $25
Stila Hint Blush $16
Stila Grace e/s $16
Stila Cloud e/s $16
Stila Puck e/s $16
Stila Storm e/s (as liner) $16
Max Factor lash perfection mascara $8
MAC Real Doll lipstick $14
Philosophy Peppermint Patty lip shine $10
$206

That's scary.  It's a good thing all those things last me a long time! (except mascara)


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Jan 18, 2008)

clnique dramatically different moisturizer - 17.00
nyx champagne - 3.00
nyx deep bronze - 3.00
nyx dark brown - 3.00
black sky - it was a sample. =)
avon lip glass in darling pink - 2.00 ( got it on sale)
nyx doll eye mascara in long lash - 7.00
nyx doll eye mascara in volume - 7.00
mac fluidline in black track -15.50
$55.50

Mine doesn't look expensive compared to some of you


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 18, 2008)

My face is worth more or just as much as the clothes I wear.


----------



## liv (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *STolEn_KisS* 

 
_clnique dramatically different moisturizer - 17.00
nyx champagne - 3.00
nyx deep bronze - 3.00
nyx dark brown - 3.00
black sky - it was a sample. =)
avon lip glass in darling pink - 2.00 ( got it on sale)
nyx doll eye mascara in long lash - 7.00
nyx doll eye mascara in volume - 7.00
mac fluidline in black track -15.50
$55.50

Mine doesn't look expensive compared to some of you_

 
I would totally buy NYX if it was sold around here, I've heard great things about their stuff.  I just can't get hip with buying it online, I need to see stuff in person.


----------



## kenmei (Feb 5, 2008)

Jergens Soft Shimmer Lotion - $7
...mixed with Clean & Clear Dual Moisterizer - $6
...mixed with Maybelline Pure MU foundation - $6
Olay Age Defying Revitalizing Eye Gel (I'm know I'm only 18, but still ) - $10
Clinique Lash Out Mascara - Free...it's a sample!
Neutrogena Lip Stick - $7?
Cover Girl TruBlend Powder - $7?
Aerie Kiss Soft Gloss - Free...sample
Wet n Wild Mega Glo Illuminator - $3

$46. Not too bad.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Feb 5, 2008)

CVS moisturizer - $5
Strobe Cream - $29.50
Fast Response eye cream - $28.50
UDPP - $15
Rimmel LashMaxxx mascara - $8?
Well Dressed pan blush - $14.50
Softlips French Vanilla lip balm - free from the MLB haha
Hue l/s - $14.00
C-Thru l/g - $14.00

today's total: $128.50 ..and I wasn't even wearing that much !


----------



## VioletB (Feb 5, 2008)

Ha ha this is fun..

Clinique Toner - $18
EL Idealist Skin Refinisher - $72
EL Daywear Plus Creme - $38
EL Future Perfect Eye Creme - $42
EL Double Wear Concealer - $19
BE Foundation - $25
Brow Pencil - $3
UDPP - $15
Pigments - Jardin Aires - $20
               Your Ladyship - $20
Tete A Tint e/s - $14
Rich Flesh e/s - $14
Fluidline - $14
L'oreal eyeliner - $7
EL mascara - $21
EL Bronzer - $29
Lancome Blush - $29
MSF - $24
EL Lip Conditioner - $17
Blankety l/s - $14

Holy crap that's $426..  Granted all the EL stuff is gratis.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 5, 2008)

I love this topic! Iv'e sat before and wondered this very same thing...
Let's see:

Face:
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Moisturizer $30
MAC Moisturelush eye cream $30
Smashbox Photo Finish primer $36
Revlon Colorstay foundation- Buff $12
MAC MSF Natural- Light Medium $24.50
MAC MSF- Warmed $24.50
Nars Blush- Orgasm $25

Eyes:
UD Primer Potion $16
MAC Shadestick_ Silverbleu $16.50
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil_ Pacific $4
NYX e/s Trio- Baby blue/Pacific/Navy $7
MAC e/s -Moon's Reflection $14
MAC Glitter- Reflects Blue $19?
MAC e/s- Brun (for eyebrows) $14
MAC Fluidline- Waveline $15
Stila Kajal Eyeliner- Onyx$16.50
Rimmel Lycra Lash Extender- Black $6.50 

Lips:
Rimmel Exaggerate Lipliner- Epic $5.30
Jane Be Pure Mineral Lip Balm- Deep Amber $4-ish?
Calvin Klein Delicious Pout l/g- Atomic $13
(Touched up later with Bath&Body Works Liplicious l/g- Fruit Punch $5)

Total: $321.30....I wonder what the average of all of ours on this site would be just for one day! Pretty interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Makeup-ing!!! <3


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Not that bad!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Don't forget to devide that by the number of times you can use it--it's actually much cheaper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THanks making that comment, that makes me feel much better


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 5, 2008)

Well today I wore no make up because I didn't leave the house.
But normally it would be: (in AUD)
Moisturizer: $15
MAC Studio Finish Concealer: $35
MAC blush: $38
MAC Select Sheer Loose powder: $43
MAC paint pot: $35
MAC eye shadows: $32 (x2)
MAC Mineralize e/s in silver family: $40
MAC technakohl: $28
CG lash exact mascara: $15
Vaseline: $2

OMG mines $315.... ARRR I never expected that.

(I currently don't have a foundation but looking at getting MAC moistureblend foundation ($56) and Prep + Prime($44))


----------



## captodometer (Feb 5, 2008)

Garnier cleanser $5
Neutrogena moisturizer/sunscreen $9


MAC foundation $24
MAC blush $16
MAC lipstick $14 or L"oreal HIP gloss $8
Covergirl mascara $6
MAC blot powder $20
MAC eye shadow, usually 2 $28

Probably about $132 if I do everything.  But most days it's only cleanser, sunscreen, blot powder, and a lipcolor.  So on those days, it's only $40-45.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 5, 2008)

Seeing as though we pay ridiculously inflated prices here, this should be interesting...

Biotherm cleanser $55
Olay moisturiser approx $10

MAC Paint Pot $35
Estee Lauder eyebrow pencil approx $35
MAC Ricepaper e/s $25
MAC All That Glitters e/s $32 (because it's in a pot)
MAC Satin Taupe e/s $25
Australis e/l approx $7
MAC Fluidline $32
Dior mascara $49

NARS blush $60
YSL Primer $72

MAC l/s $35
NARS l/g $50

total = $522 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and just for shits and giggles...

+ brushes

MAC 239 $48
MAC 217 $37
MAC 209 $37
MAC 168 $65

total makeup + brushes = $709


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 5, 2008)

Moisturizer = $25
SFF = $25
MSF (petticoat) = $40
Benefit concealer = $28
Sculpt & Shape = $25
Mineral Veil = $25
Brow Set = $15
Mascara = $23
UDPP = $17
4 eyeshadows = $56
Lipglass = $14
Eye kohl pencil = $14
Brushes = $150

My face is worth $450! I wonder what it's worth when I use like 3 different piggies, multiple eyeshadows, and blushes??


----------



## vanitygrey (Feb 5, 2008)

Creme de la mer       = 125.00
Fix +                      = 15.00
Studio Fix Powder     = 25.00
Ambering Rose Blush  = 17.50
Light Flush MSF        = 24.50 
Palatial L/g              = 14.00
Indianwood Paintpot  = 16.50
Fluidline-blacktrack   = 15.00
Plushlas                  =11.00
expensive pink e/s    =14.00
a little folie e/s        =14.00
mulch e/s               =14.00
espresso e/s           =14.00
187                       = 42.00
242                       = 23.00 
266                       = 19.00
217                       = 22.50
224                       = 28.00
182                       = 45.00

Total= 499.00


----------



## breeknee (Feb 8, 2008)

Bare Minerals Foundation - $25
MSFN - $25? 
MSF in Naked You - around $20 I think
Volume Shocking mascara - $10
Telescopic Mascara - $10
HIP pot-liner - $10
L'Oreal gloss - $6

= $106 yikes! And most was drugstore!


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_My face is worth more or just as much as the clothes I wear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oooh, good point. I wonder which usually costs me more, day-to-day...


----------



## Flammable (Feb 25, 2008)

Went to the MAC store today so the makeup had to look good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All approximate prices-

Benefit Scrub- $30
La Mer moisturizer (2oz)- $280
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer- $55
MAC Studio Fix Powder (lightly dusted on)- $30
MAC Blush Gingerly- $20
MAC Paint Shimma (as base)- $20
MAC Eyeshadow Parfait Amour- $16
MAC Eyeshadow Hepcat- $16
MAC Eyeshadow Sketch- $16
MAC Blacktrack- $18
MAC Powerpoint Forever Green- $16
MAC Kohl Tarnish- $16
Lancome Hypnose- $27
MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner Petting Pink- $17
Brushes- $200

Approximately CAD $777 (Now I know where my money goes! But at least they will all last me a while, specially La Mer since I only need a bit for my whole face.)


----------



## eyebrowless (Feb 27, 2008)

All MAC, as always.

Select SPF Foundation *$30*
Sculpt & Shape Duo *$25*
Beauty Powder *$25*
MSF *$29.5*
Blush *$21*
Paint Pot x2 *$40*
Pro Pan Shadow x5 *$62.5*
Brows (liquidlast) *$20*
Fluidline *$18*
Powerpoint Pencil *$16*
Mascara x2 *$26*
Lips (l/s and l/g) *$33*

*$346 CDN*

ouch.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I have on:
NC-50 Foundation...$28.58
Select Cover-Up NC-50/NW42...$14.50 a piece
Creme Colour Base as a primer...16.50
RicePaper...$14.50
Espresso...$14.50
My total is $136.50. I don't think this is too bad...
Golden Olive Piggie...$19.50
Clear Brow Set....$14.00


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

haha i always think about this when i'm bored in class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




studio moisture cream - $22 at cco
fast response eye cream - $28.50
revlon concealer - $6
udpp - $16
select spf 15 - $27
sassed up ipp - $21
hipness blush - $17.50
golden bronze ip - $21
liza eyes quad - $36
mulch e/s - $14
carbon e/s - $14
ricepaper e/s - $14
nyc pencil eyeliner - $3
almay liquid liner - $6
diorshow mascara - $23
tendertone lip balm - $14.50
up note l/s - $14
sassed up l/g - $14

grand total - $311.50

sheesh


----------



## Johnny Wal (Feb 29, 2008)

moisturizer: 8.49
primer: 6.99
foundation: 13.99
powder: 9.99
paint pot: 16.50
eyeshadows (x5): 14.00
pigment: 19.50
mascara: 23.00
eyeliner: 15.00
contouring/highlighting: 21.00
blush: 12.00
lipgloss: 8.99

total (with sales tax included, i paid for that, too!) = 238.98

id say this is about average for me. plus, not all 5 eyeshadows were like, primarily used. one i use to fill in my brows and two of them are layered together for a great highlight. haha.


----------



## macaholic2912 (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm...this is in euros btw(irish girly!haha)
MAC studio tech 35.00
Benefit big beautiful eyes set 27.00
Benefit high beam 26.00
Mac glitter eyeliner 12.00(i think not sure bought off ebay)
rimmel soft kohl eyeliner 4.95
vaseline lip balm 0.99
essence brow shader powder 2.99

comes to 108.93
Bit shocked I have to admit...and thats nothing to you guys!


----------



## charmedimsure (Mar 5, 2008)

Prep + prime= $22
Studio fix fluid= $25
CBC fawntastic= $16.50
fashion frenzy blush = $17.50
dancing light powder= $21
mineralize skinfinish = 24.50
eye kohl smolder= $13.50
fafi eyes 2= $36
vanilla e/s= $14
cork e/s= $14
high tea lipstick= $14
illicit lipglass= $14
smashbox brow tech= $24
top lashes plush lash + katie b mascara = $11 + $18= $29
bottom lashes kiss me mascara (never smudges!)= $25
concealer= $14.50
blot powder under eyes= $20 
my total is = $360.00
OMG! no wonder my husband says I spend way too much on makeup! And that's just what I wore!!! 

And we're not even counting what we spend on brushes!!! right ladies?


----------



## shazzy99 (Mar 7, 2008)

Today's just a very basic face and look at the figure! (Mine's in AU dollars btw, not that I buy it at those prices though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Chanel Vitalumiere Foundation $80
Covergirl Concealer $5 (it was on sale when I got it)
Loreal Translucide Loose Powder $30
Pink Swoon Blush $40
Bare Study Paint Pot $35
Buried Treasure Powerpoint $32
Lancome Flextencils Mascara $48
Maybelline gloss $12

Total $282









 usually I use 3 eye shadows on top of that, plus beauty powder, that would bring me close to the $400 mark...


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2008)

Face: 

eucerin moisterizer $10
aquafina hydration mist $5
l'oreal eye cream $15
fix+ $12

makeup
NMSF $24.50
eversun BPB $17.50
honour blush $17.50
layin ' low p/p $16.50
frost pearl cream base $16.50
xxl $7
brow zing $28
lip conditioner $14.50

total: $177.50 not bad!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Mar 15, 2008)

Laura Gellar Spackle Primer - 21.50
Smashbox foundation 38.00
Clinique concealer 14.00
Clinique blush 18.50
UDPP 16.00
BE all over face color 20.00
2 Lancome eye shadows (16.50 each)  33.00
May Kay lipgloss $13.00
Maybelline eye liner $5.99
Maybeline defina a lash 7.49

Total= 187.48  (yikes)


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 17, 2008)

concealer- $14.50
Blot powder- $20
NYX blusher- $6
Mascara- $9
Gleam e/s- $14
NYX trio- $6
tender tone- $14.50

So exactly $75.


----------



## kathweezy (Jun 18, 2008)

moisturizer- 9.00
studio fix powder- 25.00
blush- 17.50
updd- 16.00
paintpot paintery- 16.50
ccb pearl- 16.50
goldmine e/s- 10.50
waternymp e/s- 14.00
parrot e/s- 14.00
nylon e/s 14.00
freshwater e/s- 14.00
mascara- 11.00
eyeliner- 7.00
lipgloss- 7.00


*grand total of= 192 dollars *


----------



## Skeeta (Jun 18, 2008)

Olay Moisturiser $8
EM fairly light $12
EM Anytime $8
Medusa's makeup cupcake $6
EM Starry eyed (free sample full size sample, for spending my life savings there)
EM Brow powder $2.50
EM Floating feathers $2.50
Mascara $14
Body Shop Lip Tint $25

$78 AUS.  God bless everyday minerals.  I can't afford MAC at AUS prices, I shall stock up once i get overseas


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 18, 2008)

Today I have very simple look: (I have to order Too faced and EDM products abroad so they are a bit expensiver to me) (

Everyday minerals: Foundation (Original glow) =7€
Everyday minerals: Finishing dust =7€
Lancome Flash retouche =28€
Too faced: Snow bunny =25€
Guerlain: Divinora browpencil shade Blonde =25€
TBS: Brow&lash gel =16€
MAC: Fluidline shade Blitz&glitz =19€
Loreal: Double extension mascara =16€
Guerlain: Cupidon lipliner pencil =24€
MAC: Hue lipstick =19€
+Dior face brush

Total: 196 € (=297.5 USD)


----------



## melliquor (Jun 18, 2008)

Cliniquel Moisture Surge - £27.00
Mineralize Satinfinish - £19.00
MSF Natural - £16.50
MSF Petticoat - £22.00
Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara - £6.00
Feline Kohl Power - £11.50
Graphblack t/l - £11.50
Blitz & Glitz f/l - £11.00
UDPP - £10.00
Ricepaper e/s - £10.00
Firespot e/s - £10.00
D'Bohemia - £10.00
Cooperring - £10.00
Fix + - £10.50
Blankety - £11.00
Dazzleglass - £12.50

Grand Total (DRUM ROLL PLEASE)... £208.50 - $400


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2008)

I just woke up and am feeling scarey looking, so I would say I am worth about -$12.50 right now.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm bare-faced, but it's the only face I have... so I'd say it's priceless.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Not that bad!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Don't forget to devide that by the number of times you can use it--it's actually much cheaper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Look at this here enabler LMAO


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 18, 2008)

UDPP: $15
Painterly p/p:  $16.50
Thunder Eyes quad:  $36.00
Blacktrack f/l:$15
Solar White e/s: $14
Fibre Rich Mascara: $11
Select Cover-Up concealer: $14.50
Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation: $26.50
Blot Powder Pressed: $20.00
Soft and Slow l/g: $14.00
Gingerly blush: $17.50
Spiked brow pencil:  $14.00

My face is worth *$214.00*


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

Well...
Lancome Kitten Heel shadow-$16.50
Lancome Makeover shadow-$16.50
Too Faced Super Freak Starry liner-$17.50
MAC Pinkcraft liquidlast-$16.50
MAC Pink Freeze shadow-$14
MAC Solar White shadow-$14
MAC Pink Pearl pigment-$19.50
MAC Helium pigment-$19.50
mark Nymphette crystal shimmer-$5
MAC Northern Light MSF-$23.50
MAC Sci-Fi-Delity lipstick-$14
MAC Silly Girl lipglass-$14 (I paid close to $20 for this though...and it was worth every penny)
MAC Pink Grapefruit lipglass-$14

Grand total...$203.50. That's before tax, kids.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 19, 2008)

Let's see
Monistat Chafing Gel $8.00
NYX Concealer jar $4.50
MAC SF Powder NC 35 $25.00
NYC Bronzer $5.00
Milani blush (Luminous) $4.00
L'Oreal Decrease $8.00
Rimmel 3 sum (Breathtaking) $6.00
Black Wet n Wild eyeliner $1.00
Telescopic Lash $8.00
Wet N Wild lip liner $1.00
Smashbox Lip-gloss (IDK the color) $18.00

Grande Total of 88.50 (not toooo bad)


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 20, 2008)

Me... let's see (this should be fun)

Too Faced E/S Primer = $17+tax = $19 
Shiseido Hydro Powder E/S (whitelight) - $23+tax = $25.5
MAC E/S (Goldbit) - $14+tax = $15.5
Majorica Majorca E/S ($6 X 2) = $12
Prestige Eyeliner = $5
NU SKIN tinted moisturizer = $30
Acnes SPF 19 Primer = $12
Benefit Face Powder = $26+tax = $29
Majorica Majorca Liquid Blush = $10
Benefit High Beam Highlighter = $28+tax = $31
MAC Fluidline (Blacktrack) = $14+tax = $15.5
MAC Tendertone SPF 12 (Take A Hint) = $14.5+tax = $16
MAC Concealer = $16+tax = $19

TOTAL = $239.5 (OMG... And I used lots of cheaper stuff today... If I use all NARS, Oh boy... Can't Imaging >.<")


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 20, 2008)

I like this concept hahaha.

*face:*
select tint spf15 $25.00
loose blot powder medium $21.00
matte bronze bronzer $20.00
pearl blossom beauty powder $22.00 

*eyes:*
painterly paint pot $16.50
amber lights e/s $14.00 
antiqued e/s $14.00
chocolate brown pigment $19.50
blacktrack fluidline $15.00
plush lash mascara $11.00 

*lips:
*take a hint tendertone 14.50
fashion l/g $14.00

*Total:
*$206.50


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 20, 2008)

face
studio fix 25
benefit foundation 32
smashbox highlighter 10
prism blush 16.50

eyes
revlon mascara 7
black track fluidline 15
fiction eyeshadow 14
chanel eyeshadow 28. 50
black track 14
rice paper eyeshadow 14
chocolate eyeliner 10
reconstruction paintpot 16.50


coming to a total of 202.50 

i knew i used to much.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh boy. Skipping my moisturizer and stuff like that, adding simply the makeup...


Face:
MUFE F&B - $38
Posner Concealer - $8.00
MAC Blot Powder - $20.00
MAC Sunbasque Blush - $17.50
Too Faced E/S Insurance - $17.00
Mac Carbon - $10.50
MAC Juxt - $10.50
MAC Copperplate $14.00
L'Oreal HiP Cream Liner - $11.00
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara $7.49
MAC Ensign Lusterglass - $14.00


Total: $167.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: I forgot that I have on a L'Oreal HiP paint. Add another $11.00


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 23, 2008)

My face on a normal day

smashbox spf primer £18 approx
smashbox halo foundation £25 approx
MAC MSF porcelian pink £16
MAC paintpot £12
3 MAC shadows £30
Lancome mascara £16
MAC lipglass £10.50

Total £115  in USD thats about $230

My going out for a night face 

Smashbox spf primer £18 approx
MAC mineralised satin finish foundation £19
MAC natural MSF £16
MAC MSF northern lights and lightscapade £32
MAC paintpot £12
MAC fluidline £11
3 MAc shadows £30
Lancome lash primer £16
Lancome mascara £16
MAC lipstick £11.00
MAC lipglass £10.50

Total £191.50  thats about $383 USD

Wow thats pretty depressing adding all that up and i'm not even throwing in the cost of the brushes lol


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

What an interesting thread!

This would be my basic everyday face =D

Studio fix £19
Eye brow pen £10
Highlighter e/s £10
Technakohl £11.50
Maybeline mascara £3
Blush £14
Tendertone £10.50


£78 total (but I get my Pro discount less 35%)
not bad LOL


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 4, 2008)

Alima foundation- $20
UDPP- $16
Naked lunch- $14
HIP duo- $9(for highlight and crease color, it's the brown one)
mascara- $9
carmex- $2

so $70


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 5, 2008)

Prep n Prime Skin $28
Strobe Cream $28
Mineralized loose $29
MSF Lightflush $25
MSFN Med Dark $26 (contour)
UDPP $17
Soft Ochre pp $16
Naked Lunch $11
Phloof!11
Sketch $11
Bamboo $11
Lilac touch $14.5
Angel l/s $14
Nymphette $14
Subculture $13
Fix + .. $16

so $284.5  wow. lol I love it though


----------



## isabellexmc (Oct 5, 2008)

prep and prime with spf 50 - £19
sff - £19
boujours or however you spell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loose powder - £11 or something similar
peachy keen blush - £14
pinch of peach - £14
givenchy pehnomeneyes - £17.50
boujour eyeliner - £6?
myth - £11
touche eclat -£22.50 


total - £134
and i had to use a calculator to add it up!

*EDIT.*
decided to add clothing to see what REALLY added up.. my estimate is clothing will be alot more?

underwear (i wont go into details about those..)- £21
top - £12
jumper - £80
jeans - £30
socks - £6.99
trainers - £60
scarf - a gift

(i had uggs on at home aswell.. but wont count them as didnt leave house with them on..)

Total - £209.99

not too much difference! shocked...!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 6, 2008)

- Clinique, Pore Minimizer, Instant Perfector, 22 EUR
- Matte, 20 EUR
- Body Shop Concealer, 1, ca. 12 EUR (don't remember exactly there was a sale for this)
- Bobbi Brown, Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Foundation, Warm Ivory, 39 EUR
- Set Powder Invisible, 25 EUR
- Benefit, Ten, 31.50 EUR
- Blush, Coygirl refill, 16.50 EUR
- Artdeco, Eyeshadow Base, 6.80 EUR
- Bare Study Paint Pot, 19 EUR
- Spiced Chocolate Quad, 39 EUR
- e/s Mythology refill, 11.50 EUR
- fluidline, blacktrack, 18 EUR
- Loreal, Telescopic Mascara, ~ 11 EUR 
- Maxfactor, Kohl Kajal, Natural Glaze, ~4 EUR
- lip pencil, Dervish, 13 EUR
- lipstick, Sophisto, 17 EUR
- benefit, lipgloss, who does your work?, 18 EUR

total 323.30 EUR

I forgot:
- Fix+, 18 EUR

total 341.30 EUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 omg!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 6, 2008)

Fix + $16
Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion $11.50
Smashbox Primer Travel Size $16
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural $25
Sugar Trance or Pastel Emotion l/g $14
Photogravure Technakohl Liner $14.50
Mylar e/s $10.50
Cork e/s $10.50
Omega e/s $10.50

Total: $128.50


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 6, 2008)

OOH this is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today (all MAC, of course):

Mineralize Satinfinish foundation: $28.00
Studio Fix Concealer: $15.50
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural: $25.00
Smashbox brow tech trio: $24.00

Gleeful Mineralize Blush: $21.00

Bare Study Paint Pot: $16.00
Magic Dust Eyeshadow: $14.50
Bold n Brazen starflash shadow: $14.50
Antiqued Eyeshadow: $14.50
Felnie Kohl Power Liner: $14.50
Diorshow black mascara: $24.00

i ate all my lipstick off already but i was previously wearing:

marisheeno lipstick: $14.00
cult of cherry lipglass: $14.00

Total face value (HA!): $239.50 (if i added it all correctly)


----------



## Korms (Oct 6, 2008)

My everyday face works out like this..

(Some values are approximate as I cannot remember what was paid)

Smashbox Photo-Op Under Eye Brightener £9.25
MAC Colour Correcting Concealers in Green, Peach and Violet £11 a piece
MAC Mineralize SPF 15 FOundation Loose £22.50
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural £16.50
MAC Soft Ochre Paint Pot £12
MAC Fashion Frenzy Blush £14
Shu Uemura H9 Formula Eyebrow Pencil £15
Collection 2000 Mascara £4.99 (Gotta cut back somewhere, haha)

Total £127.24


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 6, 2008)

hmmm.
well.... 
my foundation i got for free from my aunt. it's maybe 30$
The primer im wearing is a sample... but it might be 20$
udpp 18$
nylon, up at dawn, satalite dreams, hepcat and nocturnelle es 5 @ 20
feline el 20$
2 mascaras at about 10$ each (1 was free)
blush at 18$
lg at 17$

SO 157. If i had to pay for the free stuff it would be 217.


----------



## cetati (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm:

Smashbox Primer Light: $36
MUFE HD Foundation: $40
Urban Decay Concealer: $16
MUFE HD Powder: $30
Blot Powder: $21
Smashbox Soft Lights (Blush): $28
Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights (Bronzer): $30
NARS Orgasm Blush: $25
UDPP: $16
Urban Decay Eyeliner in Zero: $16
MAC Eyeshadow: $12 (bought at CCO)
Another MAC Eyeshadow: $14.50
MAC Mineralize Eye Shadow Duo: $16 
Too Faced Lash Injection: $19.50
Fix+ Spray: $16

$349, holy crap.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 7, 2008)

To recover from that 300+ EUR shock yesterday my face was almost naked today. Just l/g

too faced l/g ~ 10 EUR (ebay)

now I feel better


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 7, 2008)

Today I'm just wearing Cool Heat eyeshadow, so.. $14


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 7, 2008)

Aveeno moisturizer- 15
Rimmel primer- 8
MUFE mat velvet+ foundation- 45
CoverFX matte fx powder- 30
MUFE lift concealer- 23
MAC smoking eyes quad- 48
MUFE star powder- 23
Smashbox dark purple eyeshadow- 21
Clinique light gold eyeshadow- 0 (GWP)
Annabelle smoothliner- 6
Rimmel mascara- 8
Annabelle medium brown shadow- 6
MAC flower mist dew beauty powder- 30
MAC well dressed blush- 24
NARS penny lane cream blush- 38
MAC e-z baby tendertone- 18
NARS chelsea girls lip lacquer- 34
Benefit lipliner- 28

Total: $405


----------



## chdom (Oct 7, 2008)

$22- Mac Studio Fix Moisture (CCO purchase)
$26- Mac Studio Fix Foundation
$5- NYC Marbleyes Aquamarine
$5- NYC Chroma Face Glow Moonstone
$16.50- Mac Painterly P/P
$12- Mac Plushlash
$13.50- Mac Prep & Prime Lash
$16- Mac Fix+ 
$21- Mac Sculpt n' Shape
$14- Mac VGV
$.99- NYC liner in Natural
$.99- NYC brow/liner Dark Brown
$14.50- Mac Feline
$16.50- Mac liquid liner

Total=  $183.98

Omigod!  I didn't realize all that was on my face until having to put it down.  Since I started liking Mac- it takes me longer to get ready now lol!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

Crow Cosmetics Mineral foundation $34
Purpose moisturizer $12
Avon mascara $7
carbon eyeshadow(for liner) $14
Clinique liner $15
Mac blush $21(?)
nars bronzer $29
Lancome brow pencil $24
Angel l/s $14.5
lancome juicy tube in dreamsicle $17.5
$188....this is my "natural" look too lol


----------



## vetters77 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oil Of Olay SPF 15 Moisturizer$13.00
Lancome Effacernes Concealer$27.50
MUFE HD Foundation$40.00
MUFE HD Powder$30.00
Nars Blush$25.00
MAC- Shroom$14.50
MAC- Satin Taupe$14.50
MAC- Nylon$14.50
MAC Fluidline$15.00
Styli Style Liner$2.00
Trucco Lipstick$12.50

Total:$208.50
This was an "in a rush" easy day!!


----------



## stickles (Oct 9, 2008)

Converted from Singapore dollars (which is why the individual prices seem off), and in the order I slap em on my face:

MAC Protective Moisturizer SPF 30 $ 41 
UDPP $ 20 
MAC Concealer palette - Medium $ 22 
YSL touche eclat in 02 $ 35 
Benefit Creaseless cream shadow in bunny hop $ 27 
Benefit Creaseless cream shadow in skinny jeans $ 27 
MAC Shadow in clue $ 18 
MAC Shadow in smut $ 18 
MAC Shadow in stars n rockets $ 18 
MAC Shadow in pen n pink $ 18 
MAC Pearglide eyeliner in miss fortune $ 18 
Sephora flashy silver eyeliner $ 10 
Sephora long lasting eyeliner in glittering black  $ 12 
Diorshow waterproof $ 24 
MAC Blush in blooming $ 23 
MAC MSF in shimpagne $ 27 
MAC Sculpt and Shape in accentuate/sculpt $ 29 
MAC Pressed blot powder in medium $ 22 
MAC Lipglass in liqueur $ 19 

Total: $429

yikes! no wonder it takes me so long in the mornings sheesh


----------



## Sparxx (Oct 19, 2008)

Clean & Clear Moisturizer - $3
MUFE HD Primer - $32
MUFE Concealer - $30
MUFE HD Foundation - $30
Nars Orgasm Blush - $25
MUFE HD Powder - $30
Shadestick - $16.50
Eyeshadow x6 - $87
Fluidline - $15
Eyeliner - $14.50
Mascara - $22
Lipstick - $14
Lipglass - $14
Lip pencil - $13

TOTAL = $346



...wow. I think I remembered everythingl....... haha


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 19, 2008)

I cant rememebr the exact prices but its In Canadian Dollars. Its about how much they cost here in Canada.
L'oreal Gel Moisturizer - 11$
MAC Strobe Cream - 38$
Smashbox Photofinish Primer - 40$
Lancome Effacernes in Ivory - 28$
Bare Escentuals mineral foundation - 30$
Estee Lauder Bronzer - 40$
MAC Blush in Plum du Bois - 21$
MAC Femme-Fi - 17$
MAC Twinks - 17$
MAC Sable - 17$
MAC Carbon - 17$
MAC Zoom Lash - 14$
Total : 290$
lol!


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 19, 2008)

This is hilarious ... and scary at the same time!  Of course this changes day to day ... but here is today's!

BE Prime Time for Eyes primer ... 16
BE Bisque concealer ... 18
BE Prime Time face primer ... 21
BE foundation in Fairly Light ... 25
TSS Cashmere Stockings Level II finishing powder ... 20
MAC Soft and Gentle MSF ... 25
BE Faux Tan powder ... 20
MAC Petticoat MSF ... 25
MAC Sheersheen powder in Lucent ... 19
MAC Stark Naked blush ... 18
MAC Shadestick in Beige-ing ... 16
MAC Pink Freeze e/s ... 14
MAC Outspoken MES ... 17
MAC Boot Black eye liner ... 15
Chanel Exceptionnel de Chanel mascara ... 28
Duwop Prime Venom for lips ... 20
PUR Minerals Cranberry Quartz lip liner ... 11
MAC Date Night dazzleglass ... 17

I am not even gonna think about including the brushes ... $345

On the days I use five or so shadows I can only imagine how much that number will climb!  Fun thread!


----------



## poker face (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh God. This could get scary.

Moisturizer (Not MAC, Neutrogena) - $11?
MAC Select Moisturecover - NW20 - $15.50
MAC Studio Fix Powder - NW20 - $26
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural - Light Medium - $25 (pretty finish for school!)
MAC Refined Golden Bronzer - $21
MAC Lip Conditioner - $13.50 (it's expensive but my lips get so chapped and it works SO well)
Benefit Bad Gal Lash - $19 (not worth it, but I should use it so I don't feel wasteful)

Total: $131 USD. Ouch. This is just a fast, "look alive for school" face.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2008)

$90.00 - Lancome Renergie Cream
$28.50 - MAC Fast Response Eye Cream
$29.50 - MAC Strobe Cream
$30.00 - Laura Mercier Hydrating Primer
$28.50 - MAC Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation SPF15
$15.50 - MAC Select Cover-Up
$30.00 - Cargo HD Powder
$30.00 - MUFE HD Powder
$25.00 - Cargo's bronzer in medium
$16.50 - MAC Paint Pot in Painterly
$14.50 - MAC ES in Blanc Type
$18.00 - MUFE Star Powder ES in Periwindkle
$14.50 - MAC Blu Noir ES
$15.00 - MAC Fluidline in Penned
$14.50 - MAC Technakohl Liner in Auto de Blu
$14.50 - MAC Eye Kohl in Silverplate
$22.00 - Anastasia Brow Powder Duo
$14.50 - MAC Cremestick liner in Creamola
$24.00 - NARS Orgasm LG
$39.00 - Bare Escentuals bareMinerals Genuine Jade Face & Body Color 
$16.00 - Fix +
--------------
$530.00

ETA: Forgot to add Tarte's 4 Day Lash stain $18.00, so new total: $548.00


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 23, 2008)

My face today..
Does piercings/jewellery count..? lol..

Skin:
NYX Dark Brown long eye/eyebrow pencil (fill eyebrows) - 2
CS mineral foundation - 22
CS Diva Defense Primer - 22
NYX powder blush - 6
MAC vanilla pigment (face highlight) - 20

Eyes:
MAC Rollickin PP - 24
MAC Electro Sky PP - 20
MAC Mutiny pigment - 25
MAC Bell-Bottom Blue pigment - 25
MAC Lark About pigment - 20
MAC Engraved powerpoint - 13.50
Maybelline Define-A-Lash vol. mascara - 9

Lips:
NYX Round FIG l/s - 2
NYX Round Peach l/g - 2

Total:212,5$


----------



## lkclora13 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nothing - Im not wearing anything! ha ha


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I'm pretty cheap today:

Elizabeth Arden Visible Difference Cream - $20
Revlon Colorstay Foundation - $ 13
Elizabeth Arden blush Tea Rose - $0 (GWP)
MAC Blitz & Glitz f/l - $18
MAC Malt e/s (smokey eye palette) - $48
Revlon Matte l/s Pink About It - $8
Bistex balm - $4

Total $111 cad which is is worth only $89.54 this morning


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 4, 2009)

um....... let's see

primer (revlon) $12
foundation (maybelline) $9
udpp $16
4 shadows:
UD (2) $28
MAC (2) $30
eyeliner (rimmel) $5
mascara (l'oreal) $6
2 glosses:
Rimmel $6
Prestige $6

total~ $118


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets see here
Moistureplush $32
Oil Control $29
Charged Water $19
Studio Sculpt Concealor *FREE* its a really small sample lol
Studio Fix Fluid $26
Studio Fix Powder $26
Mineralize/Natural $25
Playmate Pink Glitter Cream I paid um... $15 for this particular one I think
Pleasantry Mineralize Blush $21
Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder $22
Refined Golden Bronzing Powder $21
Blonde Mineralize Skinfinish $28

Black Black Chromaline $16.50
Carbon Eyeshadow $14.50
Mont Black Eyeshadow $14.50
100 Strokes Eyeshadow $14.50
Bamboo Eyeshadow $14.50
Shore Leave Eyeshadow $14.50
Shroom Eyeshadow $14.50
Silver Fog Pigment $19.50
Feline Kohl Power $14.50
Chanel Lash Base $27.50
Chanel Inimitable Lash $27.50

nothin on lips 

face = $456.50! So glad I didn't pay full price for most of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and clothes O:

Tshirt xmas gift and idk how much it was D:
Cardigan $30
Hoodie $40
Scarf i dunno xmasgift D:
Sweatpants $10
Pajama pants $15
Trunks $25

Just clothes = $105 :3

All together Im $576.50! Wow lol D:


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh boy...

* Select Cover-up Concealer - 16,00€
* Bare Minerals Foundation ~ 20,00€
* Brit Wit Blush - 20,50€
* UDPP ~ 15,00€
* e/s Brulé - 15,50€
* e/s Remotely Grey - 15,50€
* e/s Dark Edge - 15,50€
* BB Gel Eyeliner "Black Plum" - 20€
* Chanel Exceptionnel Mascara - 27,50€
* Clinique Lash Power Mascara (Lower Lashes) - 20€
* Brow Finisher Clear - 17,50€
* Rosebud Salve - 10€
* Twig Twig l/s - 17,50
* Full on lust l/s - 15,50€

> 246€. 

Damn. I knew I didn't want to know...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 4, 2009)

Today is an expensive day for me.
Curel extra hydrating moisturizer- $10
MUFE mat velvet+ foundation- $45
Body Shop sun gel- $18
Aveeno moisturizer (mixed with luminizer and foundation)- $15
CoverFX concealer- $43
MineralFX powder- $43
MAC well dressed blush- $24
LORAC cheek stamper blush in hibiscus- $25
Clinique shimmering tones powder- $40
MAC irridescent powder in silver dusk?- $24
MAC highlight powder in spectacle- $25
MUFE lift concealer- $23
Annabelle liquid liner- $6
MAC smoking eyes quad- $50
MAC warm eyes palette 2008- $50
MUFE star powder- $22
MAC tendertone in e-z baby- $18
Benefit lipliner/highlighter- $30
Inglot cream blush as lipstick- $20
MAC dazzleglass in pleasure principle- $19
MAC lipglass in underage- $18
Annabelle vinyl lip in purity- $5

Around $573 just for today.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2009)

elimis clenser and toner - £30
elemis skin bliss capusuel - £60
elemis day cream - £30
clarins beauty flash balm - £24

maybelline foundation -£6
l'oreal powder - £7
udpp - £10
delft paint pot - £11
old gold pigment sample -£3
teal pigment - £20
blitz and glitz fluidline - £11
lip smackers lip balm -£2
strawbaby lipstick - £11

total of £225!! eeek!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 4, 2009)

Today, I'm wearing:
Juice Beauty Cleanser Cleansing Gel $22
Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer $28
Oyin Honeystick $3.67
Neutrogena Sheer Sunscreen $10
Smashbox Photofinish Primer $36
MAC Expensive Pink e/s $14.50
MAC SFF $26
MAC Studio Stick $29
MAC Studio Fix Powder $26
MAC Blot Powder $21
MAC Sapilicious l/g $14

*Total: $221.17*

Wow!  Who knew my face costs that much?!?!

However, I rarely pay full price for ANYTHING.  I'm the coupon/sale/ebay/free shipping queen so I'm sure my actually total is less (maybe even half).


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 8, 2009)

...holy hell you gals are expensive!

Let's see if I should just shut up. xD

Studio Sculpt NC35 - $28.00USD
Studio Sculpt Concealer - $16.50USD
Omega Eyeshadow (contour) - $12.00USD
Orb Eyeshadow (high light) - $12.00USD
Too Dolly Palette - $38.00USD
Strobe Cream - $29.00USD
Lavender Whip Lipstick - $14.00USD
Fast Friends Lip Gloss - $14.00USD
Tippy Beauty Powder Blush - $18.00USD

With a grand total of $181.50USD

So not too bad for today. I'll try to hit less tomorrow...so I (and by I, I mean my wallet) can feel better.

I've actually saved more money by using eye shadows as contour, highlight, and blush colours. <3 And you get a whole range of colours for your look. That's a nice way of looking at thigns...I won't feel as guilty anymore. ;D


----------



## sum (Feb 13, 2009)

Such an interesting question!

ELIZABETH ARDEN                          Velva Moisture Film  $43
Kiss Me UV GEL $3
Skin79 BB Cream (Foundation) $16.76
Chacott Finishing Powder $21
MAC Sculpting Powder $18
MAC Shaping Powder $18
MAC Paint Pot $16.50
MAC Pigment Vanilla $19.5
MAC Pigment Chocolate Brown $19.5
MAC Pigment Cocomotion $19.5
MAC Fluidline $15
MAC Mascara X $12.5
MAC Lipstick $14
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect $24.5
Nars The Multiple $37

$297.76! WOW! Seriously? I never realized I spent that much on one single look! (Plus, it's not even including the brushes I used.)
And I definitely did not realized I use that many products on my face!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 15, 2009)

Uh-oh

DDF Moisturizing Dew $38
Smashbox primer $38
MAC fast response eye cream $28.50
Studio Fix Fluid $26
Some translucent powder $20 I think
MSF Medium $25
TFSI $17
Constructivist pp $16.50
Carbon e/s $14.50
Soba e/s $14.50
Blanc Type e/s $14.50
Femme Fi e/s $14.50
Reflects glitter $19.50
Urban Decay eye pencil x2 $32
Diorshow mascara $24
Hello Kitty Lashes $12
Wedge e/s $14.50
Melba blush $18
MSF Redhead $28
Bobbi Brown l/l $14 
MAC naked to the core l/s $10
Spiked brow pencil $14.50
Anastasia brow kit $22
Anastasia brow gel $21

Total $496.50 *dies*






 Please help me, I have a serious MAC problem!


----------



## pianohno (Feb 19, 2009)

Skincare:
Clarins pure melt cleansing gel (IN LOVE WITH THIS) - £15.66
Clarins HydraQuench lotion SPF 15 (normal/combination skin or hot climates) - £29.36
Little bit of MAC'S strobe cream as my skin is super dry and super dull today! - £20.06

Face: 
GOSH velvet touch foundation primer - £13.00 
Rimmel Recover Skin Perfect (the green one) to cover my redness bleurgh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - £4.88
Max Factor miracle touch foundation - £12
MAC power blush - Pink Swoon - £14.68
Too Faced Sun Bunny blush (with a VERY LIGHT HAND!) - £18
MAC's Blonde MSF - £18.60

Eyes:
Urban Decay matte shadow in Foxy - £11.00
Gridlock and the PP from UD'S book of shadows - £25
MAC's boy beauty quad - picked up on ebay for - £30
YSL effet faux cils in high density black - £21
Some black eyeliner which I can't be bothered remembering if its chanel or MAC - I use it too much to pay attention haha! I'll guess - £12

Lips:
MAC's hue - £11.26
MAC's underage lipglass - £10.28


total = 266.78 and that's it! (if you don't count my £200 prada glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## daphneM (Feb 19, 2009)

Boy, today I am lucky. I'm feeling pretty sick, so I only put on eyeliner, blush, and lip balm.

Urban Decay mini 24/7 liner in Lucky: $29/5 = $5.75
Aromaleigh Pure Rouge in Serenity (mini jar): $7.75
Chapstick in cherry: $2.29
Total: $15.79

But then compare to Monday:

*Eyes*
UDPP (mini tube): $7
Revlon something shadow: $4
Juxt e/s: $10.50
UD Peace e/s (from deluxe box): $36/9 = $4
Shimmermoss e/s: $14.50
Femme-fi e/s (from CCO): $10
UD 24/7 mini liner in Electric: $29/5 = $5.75
Revlon shadow for brows: $4
Cover Girl clear mascara for brows: $5

*Face
*Fast Response Eye Cream (from CCO): $22
SF Concealer NC25 (from CCO): $10.25
Benefit Boi-ing Concealer: $19
Maybelline Dream Matte powder: $8
Blonde MSF: $26

*Lips*
Slimshine in Scant (from CCO): $10
YSL Golden Gloss #2: $29

*Total
*$189. Wow, ten times more than today's face. But not too bad compared to some others, hehe!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

hmmm seeing as how i rushed out the house this morning...

Urban Decay lipstick in Gash =$22
MAC lip conditioner = $10 from CCO
Maybelline expert wear eyeliner = $8
Bare Esc. BUXOM lash mascara = $18

$58 buckaroonies (tax not included lol)


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Posting again, like it when I'm on the cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(in cad)
Studio Fix C35 $32
Annabelle smudgeliner Rich Chocolate $8
Cork e/s $13 (pan)
Blanc Type e/s $13 (pan)
NARS Desire blush $25
Revlon Shine That Pink $6

Total $97 Under $100 yes!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 6, 2009)

Moisture Lush Cream - $25.00 (got lucky at the CCO)
Studio Fiinish Concealer NW40 - $18.50
Studio Fix Fluid Foundation NC45 - $31.00
Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC45 - $25.00
Layin Low Paint Pot - $20.00
Smut eyeshadow in pan - $13.00
Satin Taupe eyeshadow in pan - $13.00
Circa Plum Pigment - $23.50
Engraved Power Point Eyliner - $17.00
Zoom Mascara - $13.00
Warmed Mineralize Skin Finish - $32.50
Stud Eyebrow Pencile - $17.50
X Rocks Blush - 12.50 (CCO Price)


= 261.00 lol not that bad


----------



## sararose (Jun 7, 2009)

OMGosh so much fun!!

(In order that I put it on...)
Aveda Botanical Kinetics Hydrating Lotion - $32
Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch - $30
Make Up For Ever 5 Camouflage Cream Palette No.1 - $36
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation - $13
Maybelline Mineral Power Natural Perfecting Concealer Cream - $9
Maybelline Mineral Power Natural Perfecting Powder Foundation - $10
Too Faced Caribbean in a Compact Bronzer - $25
Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance - $17
E.L.F. Studio Eyebrow Kit - $3
NYX Eyeshadow Trio (x2) - $16
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil - $4
Covergirl LashBlast Mascara - $9
Revlon Matte Lipstick - $8
NYX Lipgloss with Mega Shine - $5

*Total *= *$217*





I'm all about finding GREAT makeup for a bargain, hence the MAC dupes and other drug store brand items, but man, is my total still way up there!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh geez I'm scared...here we go:

Olay Complete: $10 (probably the cheapest item hah)
Smashbox photofinish primer light: $36
Revlon Colorstay foundation: $14
Studio finish concealer NW20/NC30: $31
Blot powder: $21
Strada to contour: $18
Blushbaby: $18
Soft n Gentle: $26

Udpp: $17
Painterly PP: $16.50
Naked Lunch: $11
Shroom: $11
Pink pearl pigment: $19.50
Grape pigment: $19.50
Soft brown: $11
Blacktrack: $15
Plushlash: $12

Brave new bronze: $14
Underage: $14 

Total: $334.50

No wonder it seems like I never have any $$$! Wow!


----------



## charnels (Jun 8, 2009)

right now my look is...

cover fx clearprep fx matte primer: $39
mac studio fix powder foundation: $26
mac studio fix concealer: $ 15.50
mac blot powder: $21
mineralize skinfinish: $27
nars orgasm blush: $25
too faced shadow insurance: $19.50
mac e/s mylar: $14.50
mac e/s femme-fi: $14.50
mac e/s mac e/s glamour check!: $14.50
mac e/s shroom: $14.50
cargo eyelighter: $17
cargo texaslash mascara: $20
fresh supernova mascara: $25
laura mercier brow definer: $20
mac lipstick snob: $14
almay liquid eyeliner: $7
benefit california kissin' lip gloss: $18
mac eye kohl russian black: $14.50
urban decay 24/7 eyeliner ransom: $18

TOTAL.... $384.50

if you add in tools and skincare regimen....

clarisonic: $195
ren cleanser: $32
clinique all about eyes eye cream: $47
ddf ultra-lite oil-free moisturizing dew: $38
mac 116 brush: $32
mac 217 brush: $22.50
sephora 29 brush: $15
sephora 10 brush: $10
sephora 53 brush: $19
tarte eyelash curler: $15

TOTAL..... $425.50


ALL TOGETHER EVERYTHING USED ON MY FACE TODAY = *$810*!!!

thank god for gratis, cco's, and employee discounts!!


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 8, 2009)

Proactive - 30$
Mositurizer - 10$
Sun Screen -12$
Green Correcting Cream - 10$
Scupt & Shape - 25$
Studio Finish Concealer - 18.50$
Pychsicans Fromula Foundation-30$
Blot Powder-28$
Blackground paint pot -22$
Soft Orche paint pot - 22$
Carbon -18$
Hepcat-18$
Vibrant Grape-18$
White Frost - 18$
Blacktrack-18$
Bad Gal Lash -26$
WellDressed Blush - 22$
Lip Smackers -1$
Snob Lipstick -17$
Oyster Girl Lipglass -17$

380$  

oh dear god.


----------



## cloudsweare (Jun 9, 2009)

Sea Me shadestick-$16
Clarity e/s-$14.50
Stormwatch e/s-$11 (ebay)
Vex e/s-$11 
Viva Glam VI-$14

$66.50

Not that much when you consider I have about $2000 worth of makeup.


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm for school, I tend to keep it simple. So lets see how much simple is worth:

Shiseido sunscreen: $45
Clinique TM: $27
MAC Concealer: $15.50 (x2)
NYC Setting Powder: $3?
MAC Blush: $18
Brow Pencil: $1
NYX e/s: $4 (x2)
CHapstick: $1

Total: $120

Not bad! Im pretty sure the total would be higher for my usual going out looks.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

today shouldnt be too bad as I used Inglot rather than MAC e/s mainly...
(converted to USD for convenience)

Eyes:
UDPP $17
Inglot e/s (cream) $7.95
Pink Couture shadestick - $16.50
Inglot e/s (pink) $7.95
Knight e/s $14.50
Inglot e/s (matte black) $7.95
Lithograph fluidline $15
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara $22

Skin:
Inglot skin primer $23.88
MUFE Concealer Palette $46.97
MUFE Mat Velvet + $54.13
MUFE HD Powder $43.79
Stark Naked BPB $31.85

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner $27.06
Long Stem Rose slimshine $27.88

Total USD:
$364.41


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 12, 2009)

*Face/neck*
Aveeno Positively Radiant Moisturizer spf 30 ($14) on face and neck
Chanel Double Perfect Powder ($50)
Ulta eyeshadow in Sable ($4 hooray bogo) for contours

*Eyes/brows*
Sephora eyebrow powder ($12)
MAC Gesso eyeshadow pan ($11)
MAC Humid eyeshadow pan ($11)
MAC Bio Green eyeshadow pan ($11)
MAC Typographic eyeshadow pan ($11)
MAC Wolf Pearlglide pencil ($14?)
Rimmel Glam Eyes Mascara ($6)

*Lips*
MAC Creme de la Femme lipstick ($14)

My face today is worth $158 (not including brushes). Not too bad for something this cool!


----------



## MacAddict09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cetaphil moisturizing lotion-$11.99
Clinique City Block Sheer Oil-Free Daily Face Protector SPF 25-$17.50
Loreal True Match-$8.00
Bare Study Paint Pot-$16.50
Woodwinked e/s(pan) -$11
Mulch e/s(pan) -$11
Pink Rebel Luster Drops- $18.50
On A Mission beauty powder blush- $18.00

Total $112.49


----------



## snkatha (Jul 27, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 27, 2009)

I love this idea!!

Mac prep and prime - sample so no cost
Bobbie Brown Skin Foundation - £27.50
Lancome powder - £19
Select Cover Up - £12
Laura Mercier secret concealor - £18
Laura Mercier secret brightening powder - £19
Rimmer bronzer - £4 (ish)
Nars Sin blusher - £14 - bargain from a sale on Specktra

Barry M baby blue eyeshadow - £4.50
Pigment in Fuschia - £14
Dark Moon Nars Kohl - freebie
L'Oreal super curve mascara £7
Body Shop glitter inliner - £2 in the sale

Barry M l/s  £4.50
Barry M l/l £4.50
Tendertone in pucker £9 from the CCO

Total for base = £113.50
Total for eyes/lips = £45.50
Total altogether = £159

Oh my god - that is really scary!!  And usually I just stick to Mac products so it would be even more expensive...  Thank god I fancied the Barry M stuff this morning and used a few of my samples/freebies


----------



## cloudsweare (Jul 29, 2009)

Moss Scape p/p-$13.00 from ACW
Spiritulize pigment-$19.50
Mutiny pigment-$19.50
Dollymix blush-$18.00
Saint Germain L/S-$14.00
Brave New Bronze L/S-$14.00

Around $98 today.


----------



## tyger (Aug 2, 2009)

I tried to figure out how much I spent on my traincase one day and it was sick, I think this is more manageable 

Face:

Smashbox Photo Finish Light: 35$
Nars Powder Foundation (Mont Blanc): 60$ (Of course shortly after I bought it it got cheaper for Canadians on Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
MAC Well Dressed Blush: 18$
MAC Milk Pigment: 23$
Benefit Erase Paste: 30$

Eyes

UDPP: 16$
MAC Swish and Paradisco Eyeshadow: 26$
Kiss Kiss Mascara: 30$
GOSH Black Eyeliner: 12$

Lips

MAC Big Baby Plushglass: 21$

So, that's 270-ish Canadian?  Yipes...


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 3, 2009)

Today I'm cheap.

Bourjois foundation: £5.60
Boots eye pencil in turquoise: £1.90 (had voucher for £5 off)
Boots 360 mascara: Free with magazine
YSL palette pop: tester, got it free with two purchases.

A whole look for under a tenner, result!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 7, 2009)

Seriously I just about had a heard attack even thinking about this lol

Face:
Eucerin Extra Protective Moisture Lotion: $12 
Illamasqua Rich Foundation - $40
Vichy Dermablend Foundation - $25
Covergirl Professional Loose Powder - $9

Eyes:

MAC Greasepaint stick - $24
MAC Vanilla e/s - $15
Annabelle Tweed e/s - $5
MAC Beauty Marked e/s - $18
Annabelle Buff Naked e/s - $5
Lancome Hypnose Mascara - $30
Rimmel Exaggerate Eyeliner - $4
Lise Watier Glitterliner - $18

Lips:
Victoria Secret Beauty Rush lipgloss - $18 (it was a discontinued colour I had shipped here from Malaysia off of eBay - lol) Its normally $7.50.


= $223....holy crap lol!

And I thought I had a good mixture of cheaper brands in there too...wow...


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 7, 2009)

right noww? nothingg!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, my normal day consists of the following:

L'oreal True Match Foundation, classic ivory (not on entire face) = $10
a random Pearl Ex pigment w/ water (used as liner) = roughly $1.50 per jar
L'oreal HIP mascara, black = $4
E.L.F eyelash curler = $1
Chapstick = $1
E.L.F pressed powder, tone 1 = $1

So, roughly $18.50 a day. Not bad, I say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For photos and such I wear a LOT more, although even then, the cost doesn't go up too much...I still use relatively cost-effective pigments, and usually a drugstore eyeliner and/or some false eyelashes, maybe a few lip products. And, of course, my trusty MAC Rule and MAC concealer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they may only double the original price, at most; nothing like you ladies!


----------



## nursie (Nov 12, 2009)

aveeno calming face lotion....$13 (with coupon)
estee lauder double matte foundation ....$28 (from cco)
corn silk powder.....$3 (from big lots)
mac dollymix blush.....$14 (ebay)
revlon doubletwist mascara ($9...i'm pretty sure was bogo)
mac studio sculpt concealer...$16.50
mac smoke and mirrors palette....$36.00
burts bees chapstick.....$3
mac surprise me l/s....$14
---------------------------------------------total face: $136

so much for my attempts at 'saving' money!


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh gosh. . . here I go!

Sonia Kashuk Sheer Mineral Foundation:  $15
NARS Amour blush:  $25
Painterly p/p: $16
4 MAC e/s (Brule, Woodwinked, All that Glitters, Twinks):  $58
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara in Carbon Black:  $8
C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve:  $8

= $130.  And I consider this a light makeup day!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 4, 2009)

Primer: 16$
Eyebrow liner: 2$
Carbon es: 14$
Crystal Avalanche es: 14$
Vanilla es: 14$
MUFE 92: 19$
Liner: 16$
Mascara: 13$
False Eyelashes: 4$
Lash Glue: 8$
Liquid Foundation: 45$
Powder: 35$
Blush: 25$
Bronzer (bronze eyeshadow): 14$
Lip Primer: 16$
Lipstick: 8$
Lipgloss: 4$
----------------

267$ 

Not including brushes... Eek.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 4, 2009)

lol I love this, my BF & my co-workers joke with me about this all the time, they think it's funny that it takes me so long to anwser the question.

let's see....
Face:
MUFE HD primer $27
MUFE HD foundation $40
Smashbox HD concealer $18
Warmed MSF $27.50
Fleur Power blush $16.50

Eyes:
UDPP $17
Tempting e/s $14.50
Cranberry e/s $14.50
Nars Bengali e/s $24
Nars Edie e/s $24
Nars Black Moon liner $20
Guerlain Le2 Mascara $35

Lips:
Nars Borneo lip pencil $20
Party Line l/s $14.50

Wow! I am $312 today, I hope someone is taking me somewhere nice!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 5, 2009)

This will be horrible, because I've been using my airbrushing system.

Face:
Clinique Moisture Surge ($54)
MAC Prep and Prime Visage ($25)
Temptu Foundation (sold 2 for $55...so one is$ 27.5)
Temptu Soft Peach Blush ($30)
MAC MSF Natural - Medium Plus ($25)
MAC Soft and Gentle MSF ($27)

Eyes: 
Bare Escentuals Prime Time Eyelid Primer ($16)
MAC Paint Stilife - ($16.50)
MAC Girlie e/s ($11)
MAC Expensive Pink e/s ($11)
MAC Cork e/s ($11)
MAC Rice Paper e/s ($11)
Kat Von D Tattoo Liner ($18)
MAC Eyebrow Pencil ($15)

Total: $298
 $523 if you include the airbrush system.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 8, 2010)

dior forever foundation - £26
mac studio finish concealer - £12.50
powder blush - £16.50
msf - £19.50
select sheer powder - £17.00
too faced shadow insurance £11.00
pigment - £15.00
x2 eyeshadows - £22.00
powerpoint eyeliner - £12.50
diorshow mascara - £20.00
benefit browzings - £21.50
body shop lip balm - £3.50

wow thats a lot of £


----------



## gujifijian (Jan 18, 2010)

hahahaha and ur completely worth it 2! 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrimpinKitty* 

 
_Hehe, I got this question today when I was talking about my MAC addiction to this guy in class (pointless, I know, to try and get anyone on the outside to understand...) and he asked my how much each of the products on my face were worth. Hmm...let's see:
MSF=$22 (x2)
e/s=$13 (x2)
Shadestick=$15
Pigment=$18
BE Foundation=$24
TLC=$14
l/s=$14
Benefit Browzings=$15
Mascara=$5

Babes, my look was worth $175 today (and worth every penny), what about yours???_


----------



## gujifijian (Jan 18, 2010)

I never thought of how much my face was worth it but that's amazing. I shall definitely try to add up all the products i use the next time I put on my complete face! and it better be dang expensive 2! lol


----------



## gujifijian (Jan 18, 2010)

Bare Essentials Prime Time Primer $18
Mac Paint Pot $9(bought from warehouse sale)
Mac Paint $9
UDPP $18
Revlon Colorstay Foundation $13
Mac Select Cover Up Concealer in NW 35 $7(mac warehouse sale...woot woot)
Mac Select Cover Up Concealer in NW 20 $7
Loreal Lineur Eyeliner $8 (walmart)
Loreal Mascara $5
Nyc Loose Powder in Medium Beige $3
Carmex Lip Balm $3
Wet and Wild Brow Liner $2
Mac Eyeshadow x2 $9
Mac Pigment $9
Clinique Shimmering Tones Bronzer $12
Mac Lipgloss $9

Total = $150.........wow and this is my everyday wear! crazy! my face is friggen expensive


----------



## krijsten (Jan 18, 2010)

Ooh cool idea!

MUFE Mat Velvet +  - 34$
Benefit Erase Paste - 26$
MSF Natural - 30$
Laguna Bronzer - 30$
Coralista - 28$
TLC Petting Pink! - 17.50$
Drug store Mascara - 6$
Mac E/S - 13$ x 3

Total = 210.50!

Yikes! 

Dont tell my boyfriend... ahhaha


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 18, 2010)

Let see if I can remember everything I have on my face today 
foundation - Sephora brand $20
concealer - MAC - $16 ?
Shadow Base - Paint stick - $20 ? 
Shadow - 5 x $14.5o 
Blush - MAC - $17.50 
Lip Stick - MAC $14.50 
Lip Gloss $14.50
Mascara - Dior $24 

about $203


----------



## hodgam8 (Jan 19, 2010)

Today...

MAC Face and Body Foundation - 32.00
MAC Select Cover-up - 16.50
MAC Style Blush - 18.50
MAC MSF By Candlelight - 27.00
MAC Soft Ochre Paintpot - 16.50
MAC Honey Lust E/S - 14.50
MAC Mythology E/S - 14.50
MAC Antiqued E/S 14.50
MAC Blacktrack fluidline - 15.00
and Loreal Telescopic Mascara which was maybe 7?

so... 176 I think


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh what a fun idea.  =D

I just did a makeup tutorial for youtube so....

Smashbox High def foundation: $38
Smashbox Pressed Powder in Fair/Light: $30? Discontinued product =(
Stila Bronzer: $26
Coastal Scents Blush Palette: $14?
Stila Illuminating Face Powder in Rose Gold: $32
Sephora Single Eyeshadow: $5
Sephora 2009 Block Buster set: $48
120 Pro Palette: $23
Too Faced Smokey Eye Shadow Collection: $34
Stila Smudgepot (mini): $8
CoverGirl LashBlast Luxe: $8
Kat Von D Palette: $34
NYX Jumbo E/S Pencil: $3.5
Wet N Wild Idol Eyes: $1
NYX Lipstick: $2
ELF Lip Gloss: $1
*lip balm, lotion, and toner not included

Total: $266.5. 

Holy crap that's a lot. The thing is, I didn't pay full price for half the items and for the palettes I only used one item. Lol


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Hm...missing a primer but...

MAC Studio Fix Foundation - $26
MAC Stately Black from HK Palette - $14
MAC Macroviolet FL - $13.50
NARS Orgasm Blush - $25
MAC Fix+ - $18
MAC Possum Nose Pink l/g - $14
Almay Pure Blends l/g - $7

Total - $114.50


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh boy, I'm almost scared to see the total!

Nivea Sun Light Touch Daily Sunscreen $17
Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot Primer $40
Too Faced Shadow Insurance (GWP size) $16
Revlon Custom Creations Fair/Light $5 (clearance table, yay!)
Moisture Mist Circle Litener Concealer - Pale $28
Red Earth Illusion Lights eyeshadow - Forest Lights about $26NZD (bought overseas)
MAC Golden Olive pigment (sample size) $5
Beauty Style Light Green eyeshadow $5
Clinique Blush Precious Posy GWP $0
Za Eyebrow Pencil Br21 $22
Chi Chi glitter liner $4 (part of a $24 6 pack)
Australis Fresh & Flawless powder $15.50
Napoleon Perdis Kiss gloss GWP $0
MAC Style Warriors Soft Force eyeshadow $48
Covergirl Mascara $10

$241.50 NZD! Eeeek! And our NZD is only worth around 0.6cents of most of your American dollar :s


----------



## crashingg (Feb 9, 2010)

- revlon colorstay $10
- UDPP $17
- UD deluxe palette $38
- sally girl chocolate $2
- maybelline quad natural smokes $5
- loreal hip chrome liner gold $8
- loreal lineur intense $8
- maybelline concealer $6
- nars deepthroat $25
- revlon mauve it over $6
- clear gloss $3

$128
it should be lower, really, since I bought most things on sale


----------



## Caderas (Feb 10, 2010)

my basic face!

Revlon Colorstay - $10
MAC Fresh Morning CCB - $12 (CCO)
Benefit Coralista - $28
MAC Invisible Setting Powder - $22

MAC Orb, Vanilla, & Carbon - $30
MAC Pink Opal or Vanilla pigment - $20
Rimmel white eye kohl - $3
Wet n' Wild Taupe eyebrow pencil - $1
Covergirl LashBlast - $7?

Burt's Bee's - $3
MAC Blowdry - $15
Soap&Glory Sexy Motherpucker Plum Juice - $10

my grand daily total:  $161  (not too bad!)


----------



## lindas1983 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just realised no one including me have included the price of the brushes we use to put our faces on with, thats gonna push most of our totals up considerably, ouch lol.  But hey, we're worth it


----------

